# Fully oder DH bike???



## atha58 (6. August 2009)

hallo ich fahr seit 10-11monaten im aachener wald mtb und ich fahr auch diese trails runter.Da gibt es auch paar rampen im wald und ich hab mich gefragt ob ich mir ein fully holen soll oder ein downhill bike für den aachener wald.

Lohnt es sich ein downhill bike für 1000-1600euro zu hollen mit helm protektoren usw???


----------



## Tom Servo (6. August 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du bei 'nem DH mehr Reserven, die entsprechend mehr Fehler verzeihen. Aber wehe du musst bergauf. Falls du dir doch eins käufst, guck das du 'ne Teleskopsattelstange hasst, damit du den Sattel entsprechend tief für Abfahrten und hoch für weit zu fahren einstellen kannst. Und Druckstufen vorne und hinten an der Federung.

Die Strecken im Wald, mit Ausnahme einiger irrwitzig hohen Sprüngen, kannste aber auf jeden Fall mit 'nem normalen Fully fahren. Ich hab auch nur ein DH, weil's mir optisch gefiel. Bisschen schwergängig auf Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (6. August 2009)

wie viel kostet ein dh bike für anfänger und was für eins


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. August 2009)

ein dh bike ist doch auch ein fully  wenns nicht neu sein muss biste mit 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/201951/cat/42 dem hier z.b. für den aachener wald bestens ausgerüstet. doppelbrücke und 200mm musste nich haben. mit nem hardtail geht natürlich auch, aber da muss man halt drauf stehn...

das problem ist halt wenn du dir jetzt eher ein kompromiss-bike holst und dich dann das bike-fieber packt, da bist du dann schon wieder schnell an der grenze des materials und wenn andauernd was kaputt ist o.ä. dann vergehts dir wieder.


----------



## atha58 (6. August 2009)

mr snuggel kennst du cycle den fahrradhänlder am hansemanplatzt in aachen gibt es gute anfänger bike???


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. August 2009)

kenn ich aber war ich noch nicht, aber ich war beim mtb-store in eschweiler immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## atha58 (6. August 2009)

auch mit dem preis???


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. August 2009)

ist ok, bei nem online laden kommste vielleicht ein bisschen billiger weg aber hast halt keine beratung kein service keine kulanz.


----------



## atha58 (6. August 2009)

gibs im aachener wald auch trails die nicht so schwer sind????


----------



## Tom Servo (6. August 2009)

Da gibt's von alles was, und meistens auch Chickenways (Wege um die Hindernisse).


----------



## atha58 (7. August 2009)

also lohtn es sich ein dh bike zu kaufen für nur den aachener wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slopestyler360 (7. August 2009)

Bei dem Gelände anscheinend schon


----------



## rollerhotte (7. August 2009)

Meines Erachtens brauchst ein DH-bike wenn du nur bergab fahren, bergauf schieben und wahnsinnige Kicher und Roadgaps jehnseits der 1 Meter Höhe runterspringen möchtest. Wenn du mit dem Rad auch mal ne Tour oder auch mal bergauf radeln möchtest, solltest du dir eher ein Enduro oder CC-Fully kaufen. Die modernen Enduros haben mittlerweile schon um die 150 mm Federweg und ich denke, das ist für den Aachener Wald völlig ausreichend. Um von den Fahrleistungen nicht ganz so schnell enttäuscht zu sein solltest du aber auch lieber noch ein - zwei Monate sparen und dir ein hochwertigeres Rad kaufen, hält länger, funktioniert besser und im Endeffekt hast du damit mehr Spassssss!


----------



## Raoul Sous (7. August 2009)

Jepp. Erstmal was sparen. FÃ¼r 1,5 bis 1,6 k â¬ kaufst du dir nur mit viel GlÃ¼ck keine Baustelle 

Meine Empfehlung: Ein 180 mm "Freerider". Die sind in den meisten FÃ¤llen wendiger als DH Bikes, ein wenig leichter und einfach universeller einsetzbar. Damit ist zwar auch nicht wirklich Tour oder Bergauf fahren angesagt, aber du hast auch auf flacheren und eng-kurvigen Strecken ein biÃchen weniger zu wuchten


----------



## pratt (7. August 2009)

Mit einem Enduro oder einem All Mountain bist du vielseitiger, damit kannst du schon ein bisschen springen, kommst aber noch die Berge hoch und kannst überall noch Touren fahren.

Meine Meinung: 3 Kettenblätter vorne und 160 mm Federweg sind optimal für den AC-Wald.

Wenn du das Extreme suchst und es dir egal ist die Berge rauf zu schieben, dann brauchst du etwas Dickeres.


----------



## Condor (7. August 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> also lohtn es sich ein dh bike zu kaufen für nur den aachener wald


Das gibts nur eine klare Antwort: NEIN!!


----------



## JensBR (7. August 2009)

ich denke auch, dass ein freerider mit bspw. 180mm vorne/hinten ausreicht. damit kannst du auch wirklich dicke sachen machen auch außerhalb des aachener walds. 
es sei denn du möchtest rennen fahren. dann ist ein DH-bike angebrachter. aber die rentieren sich echt erst im extrembereich. 

GREETINGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (7. August 2009)

und weclhes ist ein gutes freeride rad für anfänger und wie viel kostet es


----------



## rollerhotte (7. August 2009)

schau doch einfach mal hier in den Bikemarkt, da siehst du schon mal was es gibt, und wieviel ein Fully gebraucht kostet... Dann geh in die Läden (Flizz am Tivoli, MTB-Store in Eschweiler, bikes for fun in Vaals, Cycle, Velo oder, oder, oder) und setz dich einfach mal zum Test auf verschiedene Räder, denn DU musst mit dem bike zurecht kommen - da hat doch jeder seine Vorlieben. Ich denke aber, dass du für ein Fully 2K ausgeben solltest - mit ein bisschen Glück kriegst du Vorjahresmodelle günstiger - das hängt von deinem Verhandlungsgeschick ab.


----------



## Slopestyler360 (7. August 2009)

das " Tues " von Young Talent Industries isn richtig guter Freerider fÃ¼r wenig Geld ( 1699â¬ ) Bewertung der Freeride 3/09, 10/10 Punkten


----------



## JensBR (7. August 2009)

jap das "TUES" ist zum anfang preis-leistungstechnisch unschlagbar!


----------



## atha58 (7. August 2009)

ich wohn ca. 2km vom wald entfernt kann man ohne problem mit so einem bike bis zum wald fahren????


----------



## PulpO (7. August 2009)

-also 2 Kettenblätter reichen mir
-160 bis 180 mm Federweg ist schon cool
-die Geometrie wurde schon ein gosses Teil deines Fahrstyl bestimmen

und da ist ne Freerider -wie Raoul und Jens schon sagen- ne geile Sachen wenn mann
spielerisch und schnell die Aachener Trails runter fahren möchten (und auch noch bikepark tauglich)

und wo es bei das hoch fahren / schieben nicht so auf der Zeit und leistung ankommen soll... Es geht schon, aber eher relaxed.

Ich fahre eine CANYON FR 8.0.. der 7.0 ist vielleicht was in dein Preissegment..

viel Erfolg.. und bis bald im Wald


----------



## atha58 (7. August 2009)

und wie viel kostet das CANYON FR 7.0


----------



## PulpO (7. August 2009)

guck mal auf der site.. glaube so ungefähr 1700 oder so.


----------



## atha58 (7. August 2009)

einbischen zu teuer gibs nichts für unter 1500euro


----------



## RidgeBack (8. August 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> einbischen zu teuer gibs nichts für unter 1500euro



Meist nichts qualitativ vernünftiges (in der Klasse DH, FR). Ich denke auch Du solltest etwas mehr einplanen damit Du nicht gleich mit dem Basteln anfangen musst. Außerdem solltest Du (falls nicht vorhanden) ein wenig Geld für Helm, Handschuhe usw. einplanen.

Ich habe ein Allmountain mit 160/150mm. Reicht meiner Meinung nach auch für Spaß im Park in Winterberg. Also sollte das für den Aachener Wald auch dicke reichen.
Die Abfahrten im Aachener Wald musst Du, falls Du nicht schieben willst. nämlich selber hochkurbeln  Solltest Dir folglich mal überlegen, ob Du nur runterfahren willst, oder es auch eine Tour mit Anstiegen sein darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (8. August 2009)

ich brauch eins womit man im aachener wald die trails  runterfahren kann und ich mach keine touren mit dem rad nur für den aachener wald


----------



## Revelator (8. August 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe auch ein All Mountain und bin damit im Aachener Stadtwald unterwegs ( Federweg 130/140). Meiner Meinung nach ist das locker genug. Fahre auch immer Trails aber man muss auch viel bergauf und da wirst du mit nem DH sicher NICHT!!! glücklich. Und wir lassen auch keinen Sprung aus  Mit nem AM hast du ne gute Mischung  und musst auch nicht jeden Berg hochlaufen


----------



## atha58 (8. August 2009)

und welches ist ein gutes all mounatin bike


----------



## Revelator (8. August 2009)

Also ich fahre das Drössiger AM 9.0 
Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Habe es auch erst seit nem Monat aber schönes Bike. 
Gibt es in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen von 1299-1899
Am besten du guckst mal bei www.droessiger.de unter AM 
Kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## atha58 (9. August 2009)

und welche größe soll das bike haben m doer l ich bin 1,80 groß


----------



## Revelator (9. August 2009)

Also ich fahre bei 1,85m ein 19" Bike.


----------



## atha58 (9. August 2009)

was soll ich mir jetzt holen ein all mountain,freeride oder fully??


----------



## Tom Servo (9. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich biste mit 'nem AM momentan am besten bedient. Erfüllt die Funktion zum Springen und kann auch als Ersatz für dein altes Rad herhalten.


----------



## atha58 (9. August 2009)

ok und wo gibs in aachen einen händler der gute all mountain bikes verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (9. August 2009)

K.a., könntest mal bei Bike Components reinspringen und mal fragen, was die dir für dein Budget anbieten können. Ansonsten kenn ich nix an Shops da, da ich nicht von dort bin.


----------



## atha58 (9. August 2009)

weis jemand wo diese toblerone ist und noch die anderen stercken im aachener wald????
wen ja könnt ihr das erklären


----------



## Revelator (9. August 2009)

Also als Händler kann ich dir noch www.JJ-Zweiradsport.de ans Herz legen.
Der Verkauft Droessiger und Bergamont und hat ein paar sehr gute Angebote da stehen. Ist in Stolberg-Vicht, also 20 min von Aachen.


----------



## RidgeBack (9. August 2009)

Neu ist das Scott Voltage FR - soll es angeblich schon ab 1600 Euro geben. 180mm/135-180mm. Mittelding zwischen Ransome und Gambler.

Ansonsten sind ein paar Tests in der aktuellen Freeride (03/09) drin. Ist ggf. etwas für Dich.


----------



## Raoul Sous (10. August 2009)

Nach wie vor - Freeride Bike 

www.mtb-store.de


----------



## burns68 (10. August 2009)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich da einer ein spaß draus macht, dumme Fragen zu stellen.

Und wieviel kostet so was?
Und wo bekomme ich so was?
Geht das auch billiger?
......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeBack (10. August 2009)

hehe.. mir kam auch der Gedanke 
Ich warte aber noch auf die Frage: "Welche Rahmenfarbe soll ich nehmen?"


----------



## atha58 (10. August 2009)

hab ich bis jetzt einmal gefragt


----------



## Raoul Sous (10. August 2009)

...hol dir ein schwarzes


----------



## rollerhotte (10. August 2009)

.. neee.... hol dir eins in Tarnfarbe, dann kannste auch mal durch Belgien schieben...


----------



## atha58 (10. August 2009)

wie siehts den mit bekleidung und protektoren usw für dh aus????
kennt ihr gute marken


----------



## ewoq (10. August 2009)

ne da gibts nix


----------



## atha58 (10. August 2009)

na klar da gibs was


----------



## acmatze (10. August 2009)

...na dann...


----------



## Raoul Sous (11. August 2009)

Bei Pulsschlag - Dainese!


----------



## maxxmaxx (11. August 2009)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> .. neee.... hol dir eins in Tarnfarbe, dann kannste auch mal durch Belgien schieben...


 Danke, der war nich schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (11. August 2009)

ist das in aachen Pulsschlag - Dainese????


----------



## Tom Servo (11. August 2009)

Schuppen heisst Pulsschlag. Dainese ist 'ne Marke für Protektoren. K.a. wo der Verein genau liegt, aber da bin ich mal dran vorbeigelaufen in Aachen.


----------



## harke (11. August 2009)

was ist ein schuppen


----------



## RidgeBack (11. August 2009)

http://www.pulsschlag.com/start.htm

Der Link zu Pulsschlag...


----------



## acmatze (11. August 2009)

au hur. was gehtn hier ab??? wo ist aachen? wer ist überhaupt n fully? wo ist dainese? wie oder was bzw. wer ist pulsschlag? gibt es protektoren? wenn ja, in welcher farbe? und wo gibts ne hohe brücke für n seemannsköpper auf asphalt? isch kack ab... wat soll n der mist hier???


----------



## atha58 (11. August 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> au hur. was gehtn hier ab??? wo ist aachen? wer ist überhaupt n fully? wo ist dainese? wie oder was bzw. wer ist pulsschlag? gibt es protektoren? wenn ja, in welcher farbe? und wo gibts ne hohe brücke für n seemannsköpper auf asphalt? isch kack ab... wat soll n der mist hier???


 
wieso leist du das hier überhaupt das interessiert dich doch garnicht


----------



## acmatze (11. August 2009)

da haste wohl recht. dann hör ich jetzt mal auf mit LEISEN. dafür solltest du aber mal anfangen SCHRIEBEN ZU NERLEN.


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. August 2009)

@atha58: Geh mal bitte in einen vernünftigen Fahrradladen und erkundige dich da nach deinen Fragen, einige werden sich dann schon von selbst lösen( wenn man beispielsweise sieht, dass Protektoren an der Wand hängen).
Und damit sollte das Thema hier eigtl. beendet sein, wenn du doch noch Fragen hast dann benutz mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## burns68 (12. August 2009)

@atha58 falls Du in Aachen ein Fahrradgeschäft suchen solltest, dann nutze doch einfach folgenden Link. Ein gut sortiertes Zweiradfachgeschäft sollte auch Protektoren, Schuhe, Handschuhe und Helme im Angebot.

http://www.gelbeseiten.de/yp/quick.yp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (12. August 2009)

...haben


----------



## Holger78 (12. August 2009)

aber lustig war's schon


----------



## burns68 (12. August 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> ...haben



Danke, hatte ich vergessen!


----------



## acmatze (12. August 2009)

kein problem


----------



## Raoul Sous (13. August 2009)

holger78 schrieb:


> aber lustig war's schon :d



...aber hallo


----------



## Slopestyler360 (15. August 2009)

Canyon find ich eh supergeil wegen dem Preis Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (22. August 2009)

ich hab in manchen videos gesehen das die auch mit dirtbikes im ac wald fahren 
kann man sich auch ein dirt holen ohne das es kaputt geht???


----------



## Tom Servo (22. August 2009)

Wenn du nicht vor hast, dass Ding auch in dafür vorgesehene Parks zu benutzen, nimm lieber ein Fully.


----------



## atha58 (25. August 2009)

was ist billiger wen man sich ein dh bike kauft oder aufbaut????


----------



## Raoul Sous (25. August 2009)

kauft


----------



## kinschman (25. August 2009)

aufbaut.

denn....wer billig kauft - kauft zweimal 

Gesetz der Wirtschaft - lesen und schlauer sein


----------



## Raoul Sous (25. August 2009)

Kannst ja auch teuer kauft 

Viele Kompletträder haben Ausstattungen die selbst incl. Online Bonus mit einem entsprechenden Rahmen nicht zu haben sind. Von Gewährleistung, Beratung und Service dann mal ganz abgesehen. Bei der Erfahrung die atha58 anscheinend hat, glaub ich kaum, dass er selber "aufbaut" 

atha - geh endlich in ein Geschäft, erklär was du vorhast und lass dich beraten! Da kannst du dann auch eine Probefahrt machen und kaufst keine Katze im Sack


----------



## atha58 (26. August 2009)

ich spar noch un dwen ich das geld zusammen habe gehe ich in ein fahrradgeschäft und guck


----------



## burns68 (26. August 2009)

Und wenn Du vorher gucken gehst, weißst Du wieviel Du sparen mußt.


----------



## Zpeed (27. August 2009)

Hi zusammen, 

ich steh vor einer ähnlichen Frage. Ich fahr seit einem knappen Jahr mit meinem Hardtail im Aachener Wald Trails. Sprünge und solche Scherze lasse ich damit aus. Jetzt überlege ich mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen. Große Sprünge wollte ich mit dem neuen Rad auch nicht machen, aber gerne schneller unterwegs sein als mit dem Hardtail.

Da mein Hardtail ein Canyon ist und ich bisher zufrieden bin, hab ich mich auch wieder dort umgeschaut. Ich würde jetzt gerne von euch wissen, was sich lohnt. Im Moment stehen das NERVE XC, das NERVE AM und das TORQUE ES zur Wahl. 
Ich wiege nur 65 kg, aber mir scheint das XC trotzdem für Downhill ohne Sprünge etwas zu unrobust zu sein. Das Torque scheint robust zu sein, wiegt aber auch etwas mehr. Also steh ich jetzt bei dem AM. Ist das robust genug für meine Ansprüche oder sollte es doch lieber das Torque ES sein?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. August 2009)

also wenn du wirklich nicht springen willst dann sollte das AM reichen um ein paar kmh schneller zu fahren. mit dem torque kannste aber auf jeden fall alles machen was der wald so an stunts zu bieten hat falls dich doch mal die freeride-lust packt.
aber wenn du das gewicht sparen willst dann bleib beim AM.


ich hab mal grad nachgeguckt das torque wiegt im schnitt ein kilo mehr als das nerve, also für mich wäre es dann nur eine frage des geldes welches ich nehmen würde (bevorzugt das torque)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (27. August 2009)

vielleicht n recht günstiger, aber auch ausbaufähiger einstieg bieten diese beiden modelle:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reddy-1-Full-Suspension-Bike-2009::13534.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reddy-2-Full-Suspension-Bike-2009::13535.html

ich hab das freddy 2 letzte woche bei bikemailorder aber bei ebay gekauft, neu für 780  ink. paypalgutschein.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. August 2009)

die wiegen aber auch beide rund 6 kilo mehr als das nerve wovon er im moment ausgeht.


----------



## Zpeed (27. August 2009)

Mir kommt´s darauf an, dass ich die Berge (Hügel) nicht hochschieben muss und auch mal ne Tour fahren kann.
Da sind die Freddies wohl ein bisschen zu schwer für, aber danke für den Link.
Momentan denke ich nicht über Sprünge nach, was sich aber mit der Zeit dann vllt doch ergeben könnte. Vom Gewicht her könnte ich mich mit dem Torque dann doch noch iwie anfreunden. Aber das Teil ist wirklich nicht grad billig. Andererseits vllt lieber sofort das Rad kaufen was man auch braucht, anstelle von 2 Bikes nacheinander.

Wäre denn das Torque ES ausreichend oder muss es das FR oder FRX sein?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. August 2009)

reichen wÃ¼rde ein es auf jeden fall. hab grad es7.0 mit fr7.0 verglichen, das fr ist 2.5 kg schwerer aber auch 600â¬ billiger.
das torque fr hat ein extra gusset am hauptlager und ne steckachse ist aber bestimmt noch ne ecke stabiler. es hat einen etwas kÃ¼rzeren radstand.
die 10mm mehr federweg beim fr kommen von einem dÃ¤mpfer mit 70 statt 63 mm hub.

ich bin der meinung dass man die 16,5kg vom torque fr locker den berg hoch bekommt, vor allem mit zwei kettenblÃ¤ttern (hier vielleicht ne schaltbare kefÃ¼ dranmachen). und die 600 euro weniger sind natÃ¼rlich auch ein argument. also -> torque fr 7.0


----------



## acmatze (28. August 2009)

word


----------



## Zpeed (28. August 2009)

Was macht das ES eigentlich so teuer? Ist das "nur" die Gabel und Dämpfung von Fox? Weil der Rahmen ist vom FR ja sogar noch teurer. 

Ein leichtes Rad wäre natürlich besser. Als 65Kg-Mensch machen sich 2,5Kg extra mehr bemerkbar als bei einem 95Kg-Mensch (ka was du jetzt wiegst) Wahrscheinlich ist die Fox Dämpfung und Federung einfach leichter als die von Rock Shox, der Rahmen vom FR ist ja "nur" 290g schwerer.

Hm schwierige Entscheidung, vom NERVE AM bin ich auch noch nicht so ganz ab...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. August 2009)

also die talas vom es ist rund 350 euro teurer als die domain vom fr ,
beim dÃ¤mpferpreis tut sich nicht viel.
bei den shimpanso antriebs- und anbauteilen beim ES kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, kann sein dass die teurer sind als die truvativ-teile beim FR. die truvativ-teile sind aber wiederum stabiler. die naben vom ES sind wohl etwas besser und teurer.

ich find die 600 euro unterschied schon krass aber wer weiÃ wo das herkommt. produktionszahlen, absatzmenge etc.

wenn du sowieso Ã¼ber 2000â¬ investieren wolltest wÃ¼rde ich vielleicht sogar das fr8.0 nehmen, das hat eine wesentlich bessere gabel, mavic deetracks laufrÃ¤der  , ne bessere bremse und wiegt sogar ein halbes kilo weniger als das fr7.0 also da ist auf jeden fall das preis/leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis am besten.

das nerve am find ich jetzt im vergleich zu den torque-modellen vom preis/leistungsverhÃ¤ltnis nicht so gut. auÃerdem: wenn du mal ein paar wochen mit dem bike unterwegs bist wirst du die paar kilos nicht mehr merken.


----------



## PulpO (28. August 2009)

ich fahre den torque FR8.0. echt was feines zum freeriden, also: rumhupfen, springen, drops und downhillen. Hoch fahren geht auch, aber eher gemühtlich und nicht zu schnell wegen seine geometrie (z.B. kurzer vorbau) und federelementen. 
Trotzdem fahre ich öfter touren / enduro's von + 30 km / 400 hm und das geht einigermasse gut (aber da lehgt das schwertepunkt immer noch aufs freeriden/trails/spass). Das bike zeigt seine starken im freeriden (was naturlich viel geiler ist!!! ;-) ) Willst du ein bike für alles aber wo man sich kein gedanken machen muss um grössere jumps und drops: das torque FR.. nur touren und ist das hoch fahren gnau so wichtig wie das downhill-fahren: nehm was anderes.
gr airwin


----------



## atha58 (28. August 2009)

ich war heute bei der toblerone wo die agnezn rampen sind und ich ahb einen mit nem hardtail gesehen der die rampen gefahren ist und mein frage ist ob ich da fahren kann weil cih auch ein gutes hardtail hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tubino (28. August 2009)

Mal ne farge ich wollte mir jetzt in den nächsten wochen ein fahrrad anlegen  da ich änfanger bin und auch nichts das bike so hard rannemen werde wollte ich fargen ob das so für den einsteiger gut ist??

https://www.boc24.de/p/Fuji-Outland-Comp-09____26019_11526__11543


----------



## Zpeed (28. August 2009)

@PulpO: Ich weiß nicht so richtig ob sich ein Torque für Aachen lohnt. Ich fahr erst seit einem Jahr hier mit meinem Hardtail rum. Toblerone, Jazztrail, Bahntrail, Funkturm sind doch schon fast die wichtigsten Trails oder? Gibts in Aachen und Umgebung denn genug Routen, die sich für ein Torque lohnen?

Würde ein Nerve AM auf Dauer die Sprünge auf dem Jazztrail überstehen oder wär das über längeren Zeitraum mit Schäden am Rad verbunden?


----------



## PacMan (28. August 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ich war heute bei der toblerone wo die agnezn rampen sind und ich ahb einen mit nem hardtail gesehen der die rampen gefahren ist und mein frage ist ob ich da fahren kann weil cih auch ein gutes hardtail hab


Die Frage hatten wir hier in diesem Thread schon (mehrfach).
Ja, man kommt diese Hänge mit jedem x-beliebigen Mountainbike runter. Ich habe auch einen gesehen, der sie auf einem 28-Zoll Trekkingrad runtergefahren ist.
Und wenn man das Rad auch beherrscht, würde ich selbst bei üblichen Touren- oder CC-MTBs nicht befürchten, dass sie Schäden davontragen.

Je mehr Federweg man hat, umso einfacher wird es natürlich, bzw. umso schneller kann man dort runterfahren.


----------



## atha58 (30. August 2009)

ich hab ein gudereit m60 und an den reifen ist wenig profil schon ziemlich abgenutzt und ich will mir neue reifen holen welche weren am bestenfür den wald???


----------



## Tom Servo (30. August 2009)

Fat Albert.


----------



## PulpO (31. August 2009)

Zpeed schrieb:


> @PulpO: Ich weiß nicht so richtig ob sich ein Torque für Aachen lohnt. Ich fahr erst seit einem Jahr hier mit meinem Hardtail rum. Toblerone, Jazztrail, Bahntrail, Funkturm sind doch schon fast die wichtigsten Trails oder? Gibts in Aachen und Umgebung denn genug Routen, die sich für ein Torque lohnen? ....


 
Ist nicht die frage ob man runter fahren kann oder nicht.. aber WIE man runter fährt. Da kann das eine oder andere bike schon unterschied bringen.. mit das torque k"nnte man ohne problemen auch Ofivat, filthies oder sogar Winterberg oder DH's in die alpen fahren. Is halt was man willllll||||:::::>>>-----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tubino (1. September 2009)

da mich mein vather jetzt immer darauf anspricht 
braucht man beim downhill fahren acuh viel geschicklichkeit also 10 meter auf einem rad fahren und so was halt??


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. September 2009)

.....


----------



## Condor (1. September 2009)




----------



## Grashalm (1. September 2009)

tubino schrieb:


> da mich mein vather jetzt immer darauf anspricht
> braucht man beim downhill fahren acuh viel geschicklichkeit also 10 meter auf einem rad fahren und so was halt??



Hi
am besten du informierst dich weiter hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=152

dort versteht man dich sicher besser


----------



## rollerhotte (2. September 2009)

tubino schrieb:


> da mich mein vather jetzt immer darauf anspricht
> braucht man beim downhill fahren acuh viel geschicklichkeit also 10 meter auf einem rad fahren und so was halt??




Ja! unbedingt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g"]YouTube - Kris Holm Freeride video[/ame]


----------



## atha58 (2. September 2009)

ich hab hier im bikemarkt das fahrrad gesehen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/206227/cat/42 kostet ads wirklich 1050euro weil das ziemlich gut aussieht


----------



## Raoul Sous (2. September 2009)

Is sogar ne richtige Männer Kasette drauf!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. September 2009)

jop! bzw bergauf-schieber-kassette


----------



## atha58 (2. September 2009)

was ist eine bergauf-schieber-kassette ????


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. September 2009)

eine rennradkassette. damit hast du ne bessere übersetzung für downhill, die aber für uphill nur bedingt bis gar nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (2. September 2009)

Bevor de jetzt noch fragst wat 'ne Kassette is, dat ist das Paket Ritzel hinten...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. September 2009)




----------



## Raoul Sous (2. September 2009)

So in die Richtung wars gemeint


----------



## atha58 (2. September 2009)

also die bikes für unter 1500euro im bikemarkt sind nicht gut


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. September 2009)

ich weiß jetzt echt nicht wie du darauf kommst...


----------



## Tom Servo (2. September 2009)

Die Dinger sind gebraucht, von daher billiger aber nicht unbedingt schlechter.

Punkt war der, dass du dir kein Rad mit Downhill-Kassette holen sollst. Einfach gesagt, wenn's auf'm Foto aussieht, als käm se von 'nem Rennrad, dann ist es eine Downhill-Kassette.

Ansonsten kommst du keinen Meter irgendeinen Hügel damit hinauf. Ich könnte schon mit meiner regulären 32-11 Kassette kotzen, frag erst nicht mit 'ner 26-12 oder sowat.


----------



## Raoul Sous (2. September 2009)

Man kann Schnäppchen machen, oder sich ne Baustelle fangen. Das Norco ist in der Regel solide und mit neuen Lagern sowieso. Über den Zustand der Komponenten kann man nur mutmaßen.


----------



## atha58 (2. September 2009)

könnt ihr mir ein gutes bike zeigen vom bikemarkt


----------



## Raoul Sous (2. September 2009)

...das was du dir da angeguckt hast ist ok. Wenn du im Aachener Wald die Strecken runterfahren willst, dann kommst du mit der Kasette gut klar. Wenn du auch wieder hoch fahren willst brauchst du nicht nur ne andere Kasette sondern ein anderes Rad. Ich schieb da immer hoch. Wenn ich bergauf fahren will, dann fahr ich mit dem CC Rad eine Tour.

Musst wissen was du willst. Eierlegende Wollmilch Sau gibts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. September 2009)




----------



## atha58 (5. September 2009)

wen ich mal ein dh bike habe will auch nach winterberg wie lange dauert es mit dem auto????
oder kann man auch mit dem zug fahren???


----------



## kinschman (5. September 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> wen ich mal ein dh bike habe will auch nach winterberg wie lange dauert es mit dem auto????
> oder kann man auch mit dem zug fahren???



...aber alleine den Ars** abwischen kannste schon ??? 
oder fragste dann auch: wieviel blatt muss ich nehmen, wie oft und in welcher richtung usw.... 

googlemaps.de

bahn.de


----------



## atha58 (5. September 2009)

ich bin erst 14 keine 24


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. September 2009)

mann mann mann endlich spricht einer aus was alle denken...


----------



## tubino (6. September 2009)

so eig haben die anderen recht das kannste im internet suchen wie lange du bist du fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (16. September 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> au hur. was gehtn hier ab??? wo ist aachen? wer ist überhaupt n fully? wo ist dainese? wie oder was bzw. wer ist pulsschlag? gibt es protektoren? wenn ja, in welcher farbe? und wo gibts ne hohe brücke für n seemannsköpper auf asphalt? isch kack ab... wat soll n der mist hier???


----------



## atha58 (1. November 2009)

in stolberg gibt es einen laden:http:www.jj-zweiradsport.de
und da gibt es das *Drössiger Limited Edition 9.5 MT *für 1149euro 
ist das fahrrad für den ac wald geeignet


----------



## Tom Servo (1. November 2009)




----------



## atha58 (1. November 2009)

heißt das,dass das fahrrad nicht so gut ist????


----------



## Tom Servo (1. November 2009)

Aue, kauf einfach irgendwat und fahr et!


----------



## atha58 (1. November 2009)

ihr seit wirklich keine hilfe


----------



## Flying C. (1. November 2009)

junge, das problem ist grungsätzlich schon der name deines threads. fully oder dh bike ist ja nu in der regel das selbe und fullys gibts viele. kommt wie schon sehr oft hier erwähnt darauf an was du willst. wenn du 14 bist und nicht grad fett und wies scheint nicht viel ahnung von radfahren hast dann leg dir nen freerider zu. ist für die strecken hier in der gegend absolut ausreichend und wenn man wat klein ist eh. heißt mit 180mm kommst du dicke hin. da du wie ich vermute schüler bist und nicht richie rich ist der bikemarkt hier toll und du findest viele günstige angebote. brauchst ja sicher kein intense (das ist ne bikemarke)(teuer!!!!) also lässt sich sicher was finden. ich rate dir dich mal was zu belesen. es gibt eine suchfunktion und zu nahezu jedem thema und jeder art von bike ist schon was geschrieben woren. lies dich ma durch denn dann hast du erstma ne grundlage auf der du vernünftige fragen stellen kannst. nich bös gemeint und helfen tun hier alle gern ABER man kann sich auch verarscht vorkommen. und lesen kannst du mit 14 ja offensichtlich schon. da musste also nicht erst 24 für werden. lies dich durch und wenn du zu nem konkreten bike was wissen willst kann dir sicher geholfen werden. 
ta ta


----------



## IBKer (4. November 2009)

geilster fred


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. November 2009)

hammer oder...


----------



## IBKer (4. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> hammer oder...



ja sehr unterhaltsam 
eija nebenbei ich bin auch 14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (5. November 2009)

würd ihn ja schon gern mal persönlich kennenlernen


----------



## Flying C. (5. November 2009)

können ja mal mit ihm fahren wenn er sein neues rad hat


----------



## Raoul Sous (5. November 2009)

Ich kann nicht mehr - das Bild vom Enterprise Captain und dann die Antwort... Hammer!


----------



## atha58 (5. November 2009)

wahrscheinlich haben mich welche schon gesehen,weil ich oft auf toblerone bin um zuzugucken ich hab ein guderreit m90 und einen schwarzen (bmx)helm an


----------



## IBKer (5. November 2009)

@atha58
weiß mittlerweile schon was du für bike willst?


Ob nen fully oder nen DH Bike


----------



## atha58 (5. November 2009)

wahrscheinlich ein hartail downhill weil die 1.nicht so teuer sind und 2.leichter sind


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. November 2009)

warum nicht?

hast du schon mal über ein dirt bike oder hardtail nachgedacht


----------



## atha58 (5. November 2009)

ja schon aber hält das alles aus toblerone,jazztrail usw


----------



## IBKer (5. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ja schon aber hält das alles aus toblerone,jazztrail usw



alles hebt gar kein bike aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (5. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ja schon aber hält das alles aus toblerone,jazztrail usw



nein ! ausschließlich ein hardtail downhill hält das alles aus - dann aber auch nur wenn du das in der richtigen farbe hast - das erhöht nämlich die oberflächenfestigkeit enorm - bevorzugt wählt man dabei eine mischung aus verschiedenen schwarz-tönen.
wenn man das nicht beachtet kann man tatsächlich einen  schweren fehler machen !!
entscheidend bei dem kauf ist natürlich auch der rohrquerschnitt - da sollte man wirklich drauf achten !! es empfehlen sich tendenziell runde querschnitte. offene querschnitte sind eher nicht zu empfehlen - können aber auch mal (mindestens 1) funktionieren.
außerdem ist es auch essentiell das auf dem fahrrad die richtigen reifen montiert sind - gerade in puncto stollenbruchfestigkeit, gummisensibilität, innenfarbe und ganz wichtig - duft - sollte man echt sorgfalt walten lassen.
die gummimischung muss zwingend eine ähnliche shore-härte aufweisen wie die griffe, aber dürfen keineswegs den gleichen geruch haben - wie würde DAS denn aussehen.
als sonderzubehör muss mindestens 1 (eine) wurzelholzbürste aus echter naturborste im abonement und eine tüte badezusatz aus dem toten meer mit gekauft werden - denn nur ein innerlich und äußerlich sauberes bike kann überhaupt diese belastungen aufnehmen.

....aber was ist eigentlich toblerone und jazztrail ??? sooo genau kenn ich mich hier ja auch nicht aus ???

ach ja...im übrigen bin ich 12 und habe genau ein (in worten: 1) haar am s....schalalala





hier ist was los


----------



## IBKer (5. November 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> nein ! ausschließlich ein hardtail downhill hält das alles aus - dann aber auch nur wenn du das in der richtigen farbe hast - das erhöht nämlich die oberflächenfestigkeit enorm - bevorzugt wählt man dabei eine mischung aus verschiedenen schwarz-tönen.
> wenn man das nicht beachtet kann man tatsächlich einen  schweren fehler machen !!
> entscheidend bei dem kauf ist natürlich auch der rohrquerschnitt - da sollte man wirklich drauf achten !! es empfehlen sich tendenziell runde querschnitte. offene querschnitte sind eher nicht zu empfehlen - können aber auch mal (mindestens 1) funktionieren.
> außerdem ist es auch essentiell das auf dem fahrrad die richtigen reifen montiert sind - gerade in puncto stollenbruchfestigkeit, gummisensibilität, innenfarbe und ganz wichtig - duft - sollte man echt sorgfalt walten lassen.
> ...




Lehrreich 
Dass ich in diesem Fred was dazu lerne hätte ich mir heute früh noch nicht mal erträumt


----------



## atha58 (5. November 2009)

was für 12 ich bin 14


----------



## IBKer (5. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> was für 12 ich bin 14


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ja schon aber hält das alles aus toblerone,jazztrail usw


 


hm, mit ironie kommt man bei dir auch nicht weit


----------



## Flying C. (6. November 2009)

alter ist das krass. du merkst wahrscheinlich nicht mal wenn dir im bus einer den kopf rasiert. entweder ist das ignoranz, ver a r s c h e oder wir haben ein ganz besonderes exemplar hier. 
ist ja lustig und so aber ein bißchen weinen muss ich schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. November 2009)

würd mich mal interessieren was der "12- oder auch 14-jährige"   für ne schulform besucht hat.


----------



## kinschman (6. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> würd mich mal interessieren was der "12- oder auch 14-jährige"   für ne schulform besucht hat.



....möglicherweise im kindergarten sitzengeblieben 

is schon echt heftig wie wenig der TE merkt 

möglicherweise ist er aber auch einfach nur geistig krank und wir tun ihm hier unrecht - keiner weiß es......aber bis das geklärt ist, ists schon noch lustig


----------



## atha58 (6. November 2009)

egal was ich sage bzw frage ist falsch......


----------



## Grashalm (6. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> egal was ich sage bzw frage ist falsch......



Fang doch erstmal an ganze Sätze zu schreiben. Dann versteht man dich wenigstens. Ausserdem: erst denken, dann schreiben. Du erwartest vernünftige Antworten aber zieh dir doch mal rein was du so geschrieben hast. Am besten fängste beim Titel an


----------



## Holger78 (6. November 2009)

jetzt machen mer ihn aber richtig platt....
lustig bleibt doch lustig - keine zu forsche polemik bitte, andernfalls besteht die gefahr, daß der fred ausstirbt


----------



## atha58 (6. November 2009)

also ich fang mal von vorne an 

ich fahre seit langem hardtail im achener wald ich weis auch wo die toblerone,jazztrail usw sind aber mit einem hardtail kann man da nicht runetrfahren.Deshalb will ich ein fahrrad das in der mitte gefedert ist.Da gibt es 2 alternativen ein fully oder ein dh bike.Ich wohn aber mitten in der stadt d.h es geht steil hoch bis zum wald also ist es besser sich ein fully zu holen.Hält aber ein fully alles aus was im aachener wald ist???


----------



## IBKer (6. November 2009)

also ich will jetzt nicht blöd reden ich will es dir nur erklären.
Ein Fully und ein DH Bike ist im grunde das gleiche. Fully nennt man diese Bikes die vorne und hinten (hinten= das was du mitte nennst) gefedert sind. Fully ist eine Abkürzung für Fullsuspension. Also ein DH Bike ist nichts anderes als ein sehr stabiles Fully. 

Aber nun zu deiner Frage:

Ich kenne zwar nicht den Aachener Wald aber für einen Einsteiger find ich diese Bikes sehr cool:

Mit diesem Bike kannst du noch ein bisschen wo hochtreten: http://www.yt-industries.com/index.php?id=68&xshop[product]=139&xshop[category]=14

Dieses Bike hat mehr Federweg, kannst aber nicht mehr wirklich gut bergauf treten: http://www.yt-industries.com/index.php?id=68&xshop[product]=145&xshop[category]=14


Hoffe dir einmal einen kleinen Schritt weiter geholfen zu haben.
Lg. Michael


----------



## atha58 (6. November 2009)

das ist doch mal ne richtige antwort


----------



## atha58 (7. November 2009)

ein freund von mir hat sich vor kurzem das ghost asx 4900 2008er model geholt.das hat aber nur 120mm federweg hinten und er will sich einen größeren dämpfer holen.geht das oder kann man da nur 120mm dran haben???


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (7. November 2009)

hihihihihihihi


----------



## atha58 (7. November 2009)

also das ist nicht meine frage.er wollte unbedingt das ich frage.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (7. November 2009)

Sau geil ich hab mir grad den fred durchgelesen, ,,Fuly oder dh Bike'' hahahahahahahahhahahaweiter so gibt ihm


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ein freund von mir hat sich vor kurzem das ghost asx 4900 2008er model geholt.das hat aber nur 120mm federweg hinten und er will sich einen größeren dämpfer holen.geht das oder kann man da nur 120mm dran haben???





ich empfehle, einen roco wc, mit 267er einbaulänge und 89mm hub, hättest dann je nach einstellung am rahmen 200-22mm federweg


----------



## Tom Servo (7. November 2009)

Seriös, such dir IRGENDEIN Rad aus, guck ob et den Federweg hat, den de willst, wat weiss ich 140-160mm oder so'n Scheiss, guck ob et bezahlbar is und dann kauf et.

Meine Fresse, willste von uns an et Händchen bis zum Fahrradfritz genommen werden?

En komplett aufgebauter Downhill-Rahmen wird für dich bei deinem Budget sowieso unbezahlbar bleiben, selbst wenn er "günstig" ist.


----------



## kinschman (7. November 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ich empfehle, einen roco wc, mit 267er einbaulänge und 89mm hub, hättest dann je nach einstellung am rahmen 200-22mm federweg



stimmt 

alternativ kannst du auch den roco 00 nehmen - der hat nur ne anderssprachige bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. November 2009)

kauf dir einfach den dreidoppel-gott und dann is gut. 

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1002.htm

ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das ein fully ist oder ein dh-bike ist.


----------



## IBKer (7. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach den dreidoppel-gott und dann is gut.
> 
> http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1002.htm
> 
> ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob das ein fully ist oder ein dh-bike ist.



der ist aber über seinem Preislimit


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. November 2009)

mist... ich dachte das würde jetzt alle probleme lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (7. November 2009)

ich empfehle karpiel. die sind günstiger...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. November 2009)

aber beim karpiel muss man 2 dämpfer zum service bringen, sollte auch in die kalkulation eingerechnet werden


----------



## IBKer (7. November 2009)

dann vl. der alutech keingelenker dort muss e rkeine lager tauschen und dämpfer service gibs auch nicht.


----------



## PlanB (7. November 2009)

Na, wer von euch hat denn da nen Fakeaccount erstellt?  Zeig dich, du Troll!


----------



## atha58 (7. November 2009)

ne das ist kein fakeaccount


----------



## IBKer (7. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (7. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> aber beim karpiel muss man 2 dämpfer zum service bringen, sollte auch in die kalkulation eingerechnet werden



Man hat dann auch die Chance doppelt so lange auf den Service zu warten. Kennst de ja jetzt 


Iwie riecht es hier sehr nach Fakeacc. 





> ne das ist kein fakeaccount


 Klingt nicht gerade überzeugend.


----------



## IBKer (7. November 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Klingt nicht gerade überzeugend.



der ganze typ klingt nicht überzeugend -.-


----------



## cubeltdracestol (7. November 2009)

Wenn das en Fakeacount ist, ist er wahrscheinlich Fahrradprofi und lacht sich den ganzen Tag tot, das wirklich jemand auf seine dämlichen fragen antwortet


----------



## IBKer (7. November 2009)

haha es sind schon fast 200 antworten hier geschrieben worden und dass nur wegen diesem bescheuertem Titel


----------



## Holger78 (8. November 2009)

ich warte schon jedesmal auf ne neue benachrichtigung für diesen fred
aber er hat mich dran gekriegt wenns so is


----------



## atha58 (9. November 2009)

ich will mir eine helmcam für unter 100euro kaufen.wie viel megapixel musst die haben um ein mttlere qualität zu haben????


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. November 2009)

Könnte ein Admin diesen Thread in "Der Ultimative Blöde Frage - Blöde Antwort - Thread" umbenennen?

Ich fang gleich mal an: meint Ihr ich kann an meinem PUKY-BABY-DH die Stützräder abmachen oder bin ich dann in der Luft zu hecklastig? Was werden meine Eltern dazu sagen? Bin ich damit auf dem Spielplatz der King? Und wer ist dieser Downhill und warum hat er so viele Mountainbikes?


----------



## atha58 (9. November 2009)

ok ich stelle keine fragen mehr


----------



## kinschman (9. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ok ich stelle keine fragen mehr



na, hoffentlich.


----------



## Holger78 (9. November 2009)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

In 20 Minuten alles durchgelesen. Geile Sache hier.

Ich geb auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu. Gehen wir das ganze mal Konkret an!
Wieviel Geld hast du? und laber mich nicht mit nem s cheiss hier zu, sag mir was du ausgeben willst. Dann kommt ein Fullface Helm mit google dazu, biste bei 200. Handschuhe 20, naja Klamotten brauchste jetzt nicht. Beinprotektoren guckst du bei Six Six One. Suchste dir einen aus der das Schienbein mit der Kniescheibe abdeckt und kaufs dir. Frag uns nicht was für eine größe du hast weil dann komm ich dir wirklich durch deinen Pc und hau dir dermaßen was um die Ohren 
Dann eine IXS Battlejacket Evo. Ist ein Brustpanzer und deckt alles oberhalb der Beckens ab. Kostet 230.

Helmcam? Lern erstmal fahhrad zu fahren bevor du irgendwelche 5km/h videos in Netz stellst. Ansonsten Hero Go Pro Wide für 220!




atha58 schrieb:


> ich will mir eine helmcam für unter 100euro kaufen.wie viel megapixel musst die haben um ein mttlere qualität zu haben????


----------



## Grashalm (9. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ok ich stelle keine fragen mehr



Wieso, weshalb, warum? Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm!


----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

Grashalm schrieb:


> Wieso, weshalb, warum? Wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm!



schon aber er wird psychische Schäden davon tragen wenn er hier weiter fragt....


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ok ich stelle keine fragen mehr






kleiner tipp:

für fragen bzgl. größen von helm, weste, schoner etc. würd ich einen eigenen fred aufmachen, gibt es auch kaum welche die sich mit den themen beschäftigen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. November 2009)

Neiiiin!!!!


----------



## schrott rider (9. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Dann kommt ein Fullface Helm mit google dazu, biste bei 200.


----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

goggles halt


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. November 2009)




----------



## gobo (9. November 2009)

ist das geil hier,der soll noch was fragen,bitte,bitte!
das ist besser als gzsz und marienhof zusammen.
los,du sollst noch was fragen,zack zack jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. November 2009)

frag doch selber was  !


----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

niemand kann derartige Fragen stellen wie der TE!


----------



## gobo (9. November 2009)

nee ich kann das nicht soo gut wie der eine da!


----------



## atha58 (9. November 2009)

ne keine angst hab keine fragen mehr


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. November 2009)

ich aber



nach der ganzen fachkundigen beratung hier, für was hast du dich denn jetzt entschieden?



































fully oder dh bike?


----------



## atha58 (9. November 2009)

ich glaub ein fully aber erst im frühling oder sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (9. November 2009)

aha











 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
:kotz:
 

 

 

 

 




wenn du es dann mal hast
 kannst du ja mal berichten 
ob ein dh bike nicht besser gewesen wäre


----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

ich sag mal so,
ich hab mein Bike ohne irgendein wissen gekauft. Mein DH ist unterfordert hier aber ich bin dabei mir paar Sachen zu bauen. War halt so weil mir das mein Händler ans Herz gelegt hat. Keinen Downhiller sondern Norco. Ich hab gesehen das die Freerider grad mal nen Kilo weniger wugen als ein DH und so dacht ich mir...komm DH sieht geil aus, der Kilo ist auch wurscht. 
Vielleicht ist's unterfordert aber ich liebe die Geometrie und das ist wodrauf es ankommt. Enduro wäre das beste für hier (VOM FEDERWEG) aber (!) mit der Geo kann man einfach viel mehr prügeln! und darauf kommts mir eben an


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. November 2009)

er checkts einfach net.....
soll ich lachen oder weinen?


----------



## Schaaf (9. November 2009)

ich weine vor lachen wenns ganz hart ist


----------



## gobo (10. November 2009)

find es nur lustig was er fragt!
ich meine es gibt doch unzählige zeitschriften mit tests und vergleiche(bike,freeride o.mrm).
einfach in einen laden oder bahnhof gehen und anfangen sich von
links nach rechts durcharbeiten.ist doch garnicht sooo schwer!
dann einen händler aufsuchen(man sollte nu ein wenig PLAN haben was man will)und mit diesem dann mal was raussuchen.sollte keiner in seiner
nähe sein hilft immer noch das forum bevor man sich das falsche bike anschaft.aber als 14-jähriger kommt man anscheinend nicht auf solche
ideen,typisch psp generation!!

mfg


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

der hat einfach GAR KEINE AHNUNG!


----------



## atha58 (10. November 2009)

ich hol mir keine dh bike,weil ich mitten in der stadt wohne und das heißt ich muss fast nur steilhoch fahren.so ein dh bike wiegt schon über 16kg und ich hab kein bock drauf es bis zum wald zu "schieben"


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

soll ich dir mal nen Video zeigen wo ich mitem Dh Bike hochfahre? Da bekommst du das weinen und wiederlegt alle deine Argumente.


----------



## atha58 (10. November 2009)

ja ok zeig mal


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

müsst's erst aufnehmen 
Dennoch kommste mitem DH wo hoch. Das ist lediglich arbeit arbeit arbeit. Sofern du nicht jeden Tag trainierst und nicht absteigst wirst du irgendwann gut. Jeder fängt mal klein an. Schieben ist zwar gemütlicher aber ich hab nicht so viel Zeit hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (10. November 2009)

@Schaaf:welches dh bike hast du überhaupt???


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2009)

wer hat denn schon ein video davon wie er mit nem dh den berg hochstrampelt 

was das bike von schaaf angeht: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...


----------



## atha58 (10. November 2009)

achso da stehts ja sry


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

ähm, guck doch mal, da wo bei dir nichts steht, steht bei ihm welches bike er fährt, genau wie bei mir und einigen anderen auch

solltest du es nicht finden, erstelle einfach ein neues thema und frag

wo kann ich nachlesen welches bike ein user fährt?


du würdest dir und einigen deiner spielkameraden damit sicher einen großen gefallen tun, wenn du eines der letzten geheimnisse des ibc forums lüftest


edit: schade ich war zu langsam


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

Bike: Norco A Line 2008 
19,5 KG - noch


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2009)

ein gutes hat seine frage: ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen meinen untersatz digital zu updaten


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

jedes ding hat tatsächlich seinen platz und nutzen im universum


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

wie denn dein Untersatz zu digitalisieren?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2009)

ich meine die signatur die der herr atha geschickt übersehen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

ach ist doch nen nettes Kerlchen.


----------



## Tom Servo (10. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ich hol mir keine dh bike,weil ich mitten in der stadt wohne und das heißt ich muss fast nur steilhoch fahren.so ein dh bike wiegt schon über 16kg und ich hab kein bock drauf es bis zum wald zu "schieben"


Hab schon 40-50km Touren mit meinem 19kg Gambler gemacht. War meistens gegen Ende zwar nicht lustig, aber ein paar Kilometer bis wo de hin musst sind da wohl drin!

Ausserdem, so'n All Mountain wiegt auch an die 14-16kg, je nach Modell und Ausstattung.


----------



## Schaaf (10. November 2009)

wo ist mein Kommentar...
egal...ja bin auch schon eine Tour damit gefahren. Schön ist's nicht, liegt vielleicht auch nur am Sattel. Der Rücken tut dann gut weh


----------



## Tom Servo (10. November 2009)

Wat?

--edit:


Schaaf schrieb:


> egal...ja bin auch schon eine Tour damit gefahren. Schön ist's nicht, liegt vielleicht auch nur am Sattel. Der Rücken tut dann gut weh


Sattelneigung a la XC hilft 'ne Menge. Abstand zwischen Sattelstütze und Lenker könnte dann aber noch ein Tick grösser sein. Die Kurbel ist bei mir aber das grösste Problem. Da auf'm Gambler nur 'ne Hammerschmidt passt, und ich das Ding nicht über'm Weg trau, bleibt's bei einem Kettenblatt.

Und die Reifen. Die gottverdammten Reifen. Fat Alberts vs. Maxxis DH Schluppen merkt man sofort.


----------



## atha58 (11. November 2009)

an alle die hier in aachen downhill fahren:Wie habt ihr gelernt die doubels zu springen???


----------



## IBKer (11. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> an alle die hier in aachen downhill fahren:Wie habt ihr gelernt die doubels zu springen???



darf ich als Österreicher auch antworten? .. also die doubles sind bei uns gleich nur stehen sie halt nicht in aachen 

du nimmst dein Bike -> trettest fleißig damit du genug schwung hast -> springst ab -> hoffst dass du schnell genug bist -> wenn du glück hast schaffst du es, aber du kannst auch pech haben und dich haut es aufn kopf  

Tipp: Vl. übst es nicht gerade an einem 8m Double. beginn lieber klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (11. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> an alle die hier in aachen downhill fahren:Wie habt ihr gelernt die doubels zu springen???



musste nicht unbedingt die Leute aus Aachen fragen. Fahr nächste Saison nach Winterberg oder Willingen und übe dort die Tables. Da kannste dir weniger verletzten und als totaler anfänger doubles zu springen...davon rate ich dir dringenst ab


----------



## Holger78 (11. November 2009)

mach doch einfach


----------



## atha58 (11. November 2009)

ich hab leider gottes ein hardtail(guderreit m60)und damit klappt das bestimmt nicht


----------



## Holger78 (11. November 2009)

das klappt schon 

(wenn ich nur wirklich dahintersteigen könnte - hoffentlich gibts ma irgendwann ne auflösung, so oder so...)


----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Klappt wohl eher mit 'nem Hardtail, da der Hinterbau sich nicht bewegt und beim abheben vielleicht für'n Anfänger ungewollte Bewegung ins Rad bringt. Nur die Landung dann...

Wenn man schon davon spricht, gibbet in der Gegend einige Tables im Wald versteckt, oder muss ich mir irgendwo selbst einen schustern?


----------



## Holger78 (11. November 2009)

tables verlangen zuviel baumasse 
ne mario - leider keine ahnung...


----------



## Schaaf (11. November 2009)

und doubles verlangen zuviel blut..


----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Hrm, muss ich mir wohl wat aus Holz bauen diesen Winter... Zwei Holzrampen, mit der man hinter'm Haus ein bisschen turnen kann, und wenn's nochmal was wärmer wird im Wald verstauen kann.


----------



## Schaaf (11. November 2009)

Warum nicht gleich in den Wald?


----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Müsste man zuerst mal 'ne gute Ecke für scouten. Idealerweise so nah wie möglich an der belgischen Grenze, da's mir im Moment zu kalt ist weit zu kurbeln. :V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (11. November 2009)

im wald ist  doch an jeder zweite ecke eine rampe


----------



## Schaaf (11. November 2009)

jaaaa türlich


----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Aber keine ZWEI künstliche Rampen, die ich mir als Double variabler Länge zusammenstellen kann, so wie ich Lust hab und fähig für bin.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. November 2009)

also das ist mal quatsch, ein double muss für nen 6 meter sprung viel länger und vielleicht auch höher sein als für nen 1 m sprung, und 2 rampen für nen 6 meter sprung wollt ich net schleppen... abgesehen davon würd ich eh nicht über ne lose hingestellte holzrampe fahren... und für nen wie von dir eigentlich gewünschten mitnehmbaren table brauchste dann auch noch für jede gewünschte sprunglänge ein extra table -> daher der name  
im wald gibts doch genug verschiedene doubles um sich ranzutasten, aufm eldorado zwei unterschiedlich große, ende naturknaller , oben am eldorado-krater und wenns ganz groß sein soll gibtet da noch was an nem mehr oder weniger geheimen ort der jetzt wieder aufgebaut wird.
für verschieden große tables ist wohl malmedy die beste wahl.


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (11. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ich fahre seit langem hardtail im achener wald ich weis auch wo die toblerone,jazztrail usw sind aber mit einem hardtail kann man da nicht runetrfahren.


Du lügst ja!


----------



## Holger78 (11. November 2009)

der fred verselbständigt sich zusehends...

atha: ich finde du solltest dich aktiver einbringen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. November 2009)

der thread droht in der tat zu ernst zu werden. lass wieder blöde fragen stellen. wer fängt an?


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

ich schreib zum beispiel gaaanz fleißig

@Mario
nimm dir doch die zwei kicker auf der toblerone (oben vor dem roadgap) - vom gefühl her auch nich viieel anders als n double....
als ersten double würd ich den ersten oben auf eldorado vorschlagen - der sieht zwar auf den ersten blick fies aus (zumindest für mich damals), is aber echt lecker qua neigungswinkel und so. und wenn de zu kurz kommst - dafür liegt doch jede menge material dazwischen. is noch niiieee was passiert


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

ha!!

@atha58
ich würd dich gern kennen lernen; könnten ja zusammen die toblerone/eldorado/naturknaller unsicher machen

wann haste zeit?

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (12. November 2009)

Ich hab schon damals ein Auge auf den Double zwischen dem Step Down (sieht zumindest wie eins aus) und dem Drop auf El Dorado Oben geworfen, bisher aber immer den Schwanz eingezogen. Was den ersten angeht, ist doch der, direkt aus'm Anlieger raus? Falls ja, ich verlier da immer alles an Schwung :|

Keine Ahnung, wenn ich ein paar Rampen bau, dann sollen die dann auch als Double funktionieren, ohne die Tableelemente. Hab mich wahrscheinlich eben verschrieben. Und ich wollt nicht direkt bei 6m anfangen, nur weil ich damals in Malmedy kein Dreck gefressen hab. 

Und wenn se's nicht tun, ich kenn da ein paar Jungens, die wüssten, wo man die Dinger sonst noch hinwerfen kann. In 'nem belgischen Waldstückchen wo wir starten stehen schon ähnliche Dinger. Ansonsten, wollt mir sowieso irgendwo noch en Hometrail bauen.


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

ne - ich mein den double weiter oben! is noch die beste übungswiese für sprünge im größeren format. ich hab da das pushen gelernt, da ich wegen der recht ungünstigen anfahrt meist eh viel zu langsam war
wenn man das kann, ist man meiner meinung nach für jeden sprung gewappnet - dann kann man sichs aussuchen ob man weit oder kurz springen will; je nach anforderung (dann entscheidet tatsächlich nur noch die größe der balls darüber).

herzlichen gruß an die pratts


----------



## Tom Servo (12. November 2009)

Vorher ist auch noch eins? Strange. War aber länger nicht mehr da.

Werd de Jungens grüssen morgen!


----------



## gobo (12. November 2009)

tom:
man kann sich aber auch in ovivat an das mittlere gap rantasten,ich glaub wenn du das stehst dann geht alles!.
oder haste das schon gemacht??wenn ja,erzähl.

mfg der nachbar


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> ha!!
> 
> @atha58
> ich würd dich gern kennen lernen; könnten ja zusammen die toblerone/eldorado/naturknaller unsicher machen
> ...


 
geht das mit einem hardtail???


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

mit nem Hardtail geht alles. Selbst das Roadgap in Winterberg. Du kommst nur nicht hinterher 
Wieviel Kohle willst du jetzt eigentlich ausgeben für dein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

könnt man mit einem hardtail alles machen ohne das der rahmen bricht???


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

jeder bricht nach einer Zeit. Du hast ein CC Rad - deine Geometrie ist für Sprünge usw einfach unpassend.
Machs nicht, du liegst schneller als du denkst 
Wieviel willst du jetzt ausgeben für dein neues.........


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

1000-1200euro kann auch gebraucht sein


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

dann spar bis du 2000 hast und dann kaufste dir ein neues. Hast weniger Probleme und du bist vor abzocke geschützt weil du als anfänger keine Ahnung hast von den Teilen


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

2000euro??? das dauert dan bis übernächstes jahr


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Lektion 1 fÃ¼rs Leben.
Von nichts kommt nichts. Geh Prospekte verteilen oder mach sonstwas. Bekommste 70-200â¬ im Monat.
Lektion 2.
Desto besser das was du dir kaufst, desto mehr SpaÃ hast du dran. Ein Bike das permanent Probleme macht frustriert einem


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

was ist mit kona stinky die bikes kosten 1200 oder 1300euro im bikemarkt


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

kauf dir ein neues bike damit haste weniger probleme!
ein Specialized BigHit 2 oder ein young talent tues bekommste scho unter 2000 euro


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

http://www.yt-industries.com/index.php?id=68&xshop[product]=145&xshop[category]=14
Da hast du es bevor du fragst. Du bekommst keinen Freerider so gÃ¼nstig. Klar gibts welche fÃ¼r 1000â¬ aber die sind schlicht ergreifend SCHROTT.
Spar das Geld...SPAREEEEE und wenn du schon sparst und kein Geld bekommst dann arbeite.


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

und denk auch an die schutzausrüstung:
- Fullface Helm
- Knie-/Schienbeinschoner
- Handschuhe
- Safetyjacket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> und denk auch an die schutzausrÃ¼stung:
> - fullface helm 120â¬
> - knie-/schienbeinschoner 40â¬
> - handschuhe 20â¬
> - safetyjacket 200â¬



x


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

Dein Link geht ned
http://www.yt-industries.com/index.php?id=68&xshop%5Bproduct%5D=145&xshop%5Bcategory%5D=14


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Gott weiss warum...wenn er genug Hirn hat hätte er die ganze Zeile kopiert


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

so eine protektorenjacke brauch ich nicht


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

bald kommt ein helmcam video von mir


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> so eine protektorenjacke brauch ich nicht


 Warum brauchst du keine ? gibts schon ab 120 euro


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

ich bin nicht reich


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

Sparen und Arbeiten !!! Die Sicherheit ist wichtiger als ne Helmcam.
Ich bin auch nicht reich


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

ich ahb schon gearbeit für kaufland(zeitungen austragen) aber die haben mich gefeuert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Schonmal über ein Steinfeld geflogen? 
Wenn du meinst das du sie nicht brauchst, leg dich einmal fett auf die Fresse das du total hilflos am boden liegst und um Luft ringst, danach denkst du anders mein Freund.
Wenn dir das alles zu teuer ist, lass es. Ich wollte auch erst ein Motorrad kaufen nächstes Jahr aber ich habs gelassen weils mir zu kostspielig ist


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ich ahb schon gearbeit für kaufland(zeitungen austragen) aber die haben mich gefeuert



tja und warum?


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

weil ich so scheiß prospekte noch verteilen musste und ich hab die weggeschmießen


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

selbst Schuld. Hättest du deine Arbeit gemacht wärst du nen Stück näher an deinem Bike.


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

ned alle zeitungen in einen briefkasten stopfen 
denk dran der sport ist teuer: reifen, ersatzteile, service,...
ich zahl ca. 30 euro im monat


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

gott oh gott. Was machsten du immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

ich fahr jeden tag. schrott rider erklärt auch schon alles


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

nope - bin der lebende gegenbeweis. 
geht alles wenn man es kann (oder lernen will)



Schaaf schrieb:


> jeder bricht nach einer Zeit. Du hast ein CC Rad - deine Geometrie ist für Sprünge usw einfach unpassend.
> Machs nicht, du liegst schneller als du denkst
> Wieviel willst du jetzt ausgeben für dein neues.........


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Ich fahre auch jeden Tag 1-2 Stunden aber ich brauch vielleicht alle 2-3 Monate mal was oO


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

och atha...... komm schon!! lass uns fahren gehen!!


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

ich kauf net jedes monat was nur wenn man mal rechnet was man im Jahr ausgibt : monat = ca.30 euro


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

achso du rechnest also die gesamte Summe vom Jahr über 12 Monate...ja dann kommts hin.


----------



## TomatoAc (12. November 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> ned alle zeitungen in einen briefkasten stopfen
> *denk dran der sport ist teuer: reifen, ersatzteile, service,...*
> *ich zahl ca. 30 euro im monat*


 


Oh man, ich weiss schon, warum biken mir immer mehr Spaß macht... wenn ich an die Unterhaltskosten von meinem Motorrad denke... da kann ich ja für eine Feierabendtour nen ganzen Monat Mountainbiken 


Und auf das "Helmvideo" bin ich ja echt mal gespannt....


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> och atha...... komm schon!! lass uns fahren gehen!!


 
das ist so ne sache wa ich bin 14 und du 30 oder so nicht das du so ein pädophil bist


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

oh Gott


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

kann mir mal einer High Five geben? ich sterbe


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

bring deine eltern mit damit du dich gut fühlst 

och bitte bitte bitte - lass uns zum biken treffen


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> bring deine eltern mit damit du dich gut fühlst
> 
> och bitte bitte bitte - lass uns zum biken treffen komm, ich zeig dir auch ein richtiges Fahhrad



hehe xD


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

ja du mit deinem dh bike bretterst die toblerone runter und ich "schieb" runter


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

pass lieber auf sonst sticht er dich noch im wald mit nem messer ab


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Ich glaube der Holger fühlt sich ohnehin geschmeichelt. Der Holger ist nämlich 31


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

ich bring dir sogar mein altes bike mit für den tag
das is toblerone erprobt! damit fährst du alles


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

bist du am samstag da


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> pass lieber auf sonst sticht er dich noch im wald mit nem messer ab



leute..... jetzt driftet ihr ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Denkt bitte an die Kondome!

Holger was hast für ein altes Gerät?


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> bist du am samstag da



ja!!


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

um wie viel uhr bist du auf der toblerone


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Denkt bitte an die Kondome!
> 
> Holger was hast für ein altes Gerät?



laberbacke

hab n altes cannondale-downhillbike


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

"*Bike*
uraltes Cannondale Delta V600 - immer noch prima; naja Federweg wär schon ganz nett"
Des?


----------



## IBKer (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ja du mit deinem dh bike bretterst die toblerone runter und ich "schieb" runter



es liegt nicht nur am fahrrad wie man fährt ...der fahrer muss auch noch einiges dazu beitragn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

90% Das Fahrrad, 10% der Fahrer wenns nach atha ging 

@ Holger
Ach komm weisst doch das es nur Spaß ist ^^


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

gegen zwei.

falls man sich nich findet: 0172-2486713


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

editiere lieber und schreibs ihm als Pm. Aber ich glaube bei dir wirds nicht klingen. Dafür ist das Forum zu sozial


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

ich schau mal dan vorbei weil ich am samstag wen es nciht regnet mit einem kumpel ein helcmam video drehen will


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> "*Bike*
> uraltes Cannondale Delta V600 - immer noch prima; naja Federweg wär schon ganz nett"
> Des?



psst...


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> editiere lieber und schreibs ihm als Pm. Aber ich glaube bei dir wirds nicht klingen. Dafür ist das Forum zu sozial



paßt schon. meine nr is nich geheim....


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Warum psst? 
Er benutzt weder google noch wird ihm das was sagen.
Nimmst du ihn bitte mal auf Holger?


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> paßt schon. meine nr is nich geheim....



Sexhotline oder wie? 
Ich ruf mal kurz durch schatzi


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

cool atha! wie erkenn ich dich denn? bzw wie heißt du denn außerhalb des forums?


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

gibt es hier in aachen keinen downhiller in meinem alter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

....wie finde ich heraus wie ich aussehe?..... sry^^


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> gibt es hier in aachen keinen downhiller in meinem alter???



was soll's dir bringen? Holger wird schon Erfahrung haben


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. November 2009)

ich bin auch am samstag am start, MEIN BIKE IS ENDLICH FERTIG!
wird wohl trotzdem eher chillig werden, erst mal einfahren, setup anpassen und ausserdem hab ich da noch ne nicht ganz auskurierte grippe im angebot. wer is noch da?


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Foto?


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

von mir???


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> ich bin auch am samstag am start, MEIN BIKE IS ENDLICH FERTIG!
> wird wohl trotzdem eher chillig werden, erst mal einfahren, setup anpassen und ausserdem hab ich da noch ne nicht ganz auskurierte grippe im angebot. wer is noch da?





yeeaaahh - wurde ja auch zeit. freu mich schon das baby mal live zu sehen


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> gibt es hier in aachen keinen downhiller in meinem alter???


Fang erst mal mit cc touren an

ja von dir


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Das grüne Nikolai? 
Whooooo!!!!


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> cool atha! wie erkenn ich dich denn? bzw wie heißt du denn außerhalb des forums?


 
atha ist die abkrüzung von athanassios wie ich ausseh???groß und dünn,zahnspangeund meistens einen schwarzen bmx helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> atha ist die abkrüzung von athanassios wie ich ausseh???groß und dünn,zahnspangeund meistens einen schwarzen bmx helm



Heisst du so?


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

ja nee


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> atha ist die abkrüzung von athanassios wie ich ausseh???groß und dünn,zahnspangeund meistens einen schwarzen bmx helm



alles klar!


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

ja


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ja



Also im echten Leben?


----------



## DevilRider (12. November 2009)

was geht denn hier hab ich was verpasst jungs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

ja viel


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

langsam befürchte ich du hast echt was verpaßt  

samstag auch am start?


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Ich wiederhole "Also im echten Leben?"


----------



## DevilRider (12. November 2009)

der titel sagt mir eigentlich - NEIN !!


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Ich wollt schon seit ner Stunde Hausaufgaben machen. Der Thread ist zu geil...ich kann net anders


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

doch lies dir alles durch


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

bringste cam mit?


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

wer ich???


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

ja -.-
Man heisst du jetzt so im wirklich Leben?


----------



## DevilRider (12. November 2009)

samstag bin ich am funkturm was intensiver trainieren. hab momentan kaum zeit daher - kurz aber richtig 

cam könnte ich dir mitbringen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

nein. devilrider is gemeint


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. November 2009)

hier!


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> ja -.-
> Man heisst du jetzt so im wirklich Leben?


 
ja


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> hier!



alex hat n big bike


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

ah nen Morewood. Ich mag die Marke!

Tja das erklärt so einiges Atha. Sind deine Eltern griechen o.Ä?


----------



## IBKer (12. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon seit ner Stunde Hausaufgaben machen. Der Thread ist zu geil...ich kann net anders



haha schreib in dein hausaufagebn heft den link von dem Thred auf und dein lehrer versteht warum du keine HÜ hast. Ja das versteht er auch wenn er kein Biker ist


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

ja kla


----------



## Holger78 (12. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> ah nen Morewood. Ich mag die Marke!
> 
> Tja das erklärt so einiges Atha. Sind deine Eltern griechen o.Ä?



nein. dem namen nach bestimmt polynesier.... mann mann mann


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> haha schreib in dein hausaufagebn heft den link von dem Thred auf und dein lehrer versteht warum du keine HÜ hast. Ja das versteht er auch wenn er kein Biker ist



Hrr Hrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> nein. dem namen nach bestimmt polynesier.... mann mann mann



wasen das?


----------



## schrott rider (12. November 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polynesien


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

soso


----------



## atha58 (12. November 2009)

gibt es hier einen jakob der 15 ist ich hab das eine video von dem gesehen auf youtube:[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j828G-sn3u0&feature=channel"]YouTube- Small Bike Video Of Jakob E.[/ame]


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. November 2009)

Ne, den gibt es nicht. Is sowas wie ein Geist.. Angeblich fährt er ein blaues kona. Außerdem fährt der ein Dh-bike weil das mit nem Hardtail nich geht... Aber wie gesagt, hat ihn noch niemand gesehen, hier im Aachener Wald.


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ne, den gibt es nicht. Is sowas wie ein Geist.. Angeblich fährt er ein blaues kona. Außerdem fährt der ein Dh-bike weil das mit nem Hardtail nich geht... Aber wie gesagt, hat ihn noch niemand gesehen, hier im Aachener Wald.



Kein DH, einen Freerider wenn ich bitten darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (12. November 2009)

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied?


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

DH Bike hat eine etwas andere Geo und hat 200mm Federweg vorne/hinten. Doppelbrücke vorn halt.
Freerider hat 180mm vorne/hinten. Einfache Gabel


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. November 2009)

Kann man mit einem Freerider die Toblerone fahren, ich hab gedacht das geht nur mit einem Dh-bike?


----------



## Schaaf (12. November 2009)

kannst du total vergessen. Du BRAUCHST die 2cm Federweg ansonsten stibst du!


----------



## IBKer (12. November 2009)

toblerone geht nur mit der 300mm Monster Gabel


----------



## Tom Servo (12. November 2009)

Chut, müsste ich Samstag nicht beim Umziehen helfen...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. November 2009)

ich glaub hiermit sollte es eigentlich gehen die toblerone runterzufahren, aber beim gap muss man vielleicht ein bisschen aufpassen dass man nicht zu kurz kommt 





Yeah, mein bigbike steht, alles ist gut eingestellt, nix wackelt was nit wackeln darf,... es kann losgehn! wann ist wer morgen wo unterwegs? fragen über fragen...



jemand günstig ne travis, 888 oder 40 abzugeben?


----------



## acmatze (13. November 2009)

@alex, holger, julian etc: wann seid ihr denn morgen am start? muss auch endlich nochmal innen wald...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. November 2009)

ey ich hab zuerst gefragt  !  bin da total flexibel, ready when u are!


----------



## acmatze (13. November 2009)

also ich hätte so ab mittags (ca.13.00uhr) zeit ohne ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. November 2009)

dann haben wir ein date. ruf doch mal kurz an bevor du losfährst, dann mach ich mich auch aufn weg.


----------



## Schaaf (13. November 2009)

Das 300mm Bike hat einen ziemlich kleinen Lenker


----------



## acmatze (13. November 2009)

alles klar. machen wa so. bis moin denn.


----------



## Holger78 (13. November 2009)

würd sagen so gegen zwei..... meld mich aber nochmal kurz bevor ich losfahr 


edit:den ganzen kladderadatsch erst später gelesen..... na dann komm ich nach!!


----------



## IBKer (13. November 2009)

jetzt ist der fred unlustig worden


----------



## acmatze (13. November 2009)

schuldijung. demnächst verabredungen wieder im passenden fred (eldorado, toblerone, etc.).


----------



## IBKer (13. November 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> schuldijung. demnächst verabredungen wieder im passenden fred (eldorado, toblerone, etc.).



nein passt ja nur schreibt der atha nichts mehr haha


----------



## atha58 (13. November 2009)

bald gibt es was zu lachen weil morgen dreh ich mein helmcam video


----------



## IBKer (13. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> bald gibt es was zu lachen weil morgen dreh ich mein helmcam video


musste dann gleich posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (13. November 2009)

na da bin ich tierisch gespannt. lass krachen!!!


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (13. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> hier!


Du verdienst zu viel ...


----------



## maxxmaxx (14. November 2009)

Um Unfälle auf den Trails in Zunkunft zu vemeiden, empfehle ich dieses ultimative Gadget.

MUST HAVE


----------



## Flying C. (14. November 2009)

ja dann siehst du aus wie die enterprise...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. November 2009)

ich hab noch nie sowas häßliches gesehen...


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)

ich uploade das video grad es dauert aber ganze 7min(388mb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

normal wenn man mitem CC auf ner DH fährt


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)

wie lange dauert das ungefähr


----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

was für internet hasten


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)

weis ich nicht


----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)




----------



## schrott rider (14. November 2009)

wo issn des video?


----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

zu 5% geuploaded


----------



## IBKer (14. November 2009)

man soll ers halt auf youtube laden und dann hier posten ...vl. geht das schneller...


----------



## schrott rider (14. November 2009)

du uploadest etz schon 2h 20min


----------



## IBKer (14. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

tjo....frage mich warum er nicht gefragt hat wo er's hochladen soll


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)

da steht 100% aber nix passiert


----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

geh einfach sterben weisste


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)

ich uploade es mal auf youtubemal gucken ob es klappt


----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

okay !


----------



## Holger78 (14. November 2009)

atha!

wir waren heut im wald.

wo warst du??


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)

ich hab 2 typen gesehen die sind aus dem wald rausgefahren vllt warst du einer davon


----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

Nein das geht nicht. Holger ist nämlich so schnell, dass man ihn nicht sehen kann


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (14. November 2009)

was is jetzt mitem Video?!


----------



## atha58 (14. November 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy0a5zLjm6Q
*


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> atha!
> 
> wir waren heut im wald.
> 
> wo warst du??


 
um wie viel uhr den


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

wie findet ihr es


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (15. November 2009)

Wann und wo war denn das?!?


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

das war heute von 12 bis 17uhr und  es war im aachener wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> atha!
> 
> wir waren heut im wald.
> 
> wo warst du??



Mit dem Video dürfte geklärt sein warum man sich nicht gesehen hat.
Ich dachte er fährt zumindest mal dahin wo es Gaps & co. gibt..


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

ich war gestern auf der toblerone


----------



## Holger78 (15. November 2009)

wann denn? 
ich war von halb drei bis halb fünf beinah konstant dort....


----------



## acmatze (15. November 2009)

würde mich auch interessieren wann du an der toblerone warst.


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

ich war ca. um 13:40 da


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

ist heute jemand da???


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (15. November 2009)

Ich nicht.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (15. November 2009)

Jaa di Kolegen aus Stuttgart sind den aachener schon ein Stück vorraus dort kann man mit der Zahnradbahn oder der straßenbahn hochfahrn und dan runterbrettern und unten wieder einsteigen [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhQAKZEiaZE&feature=related"]YouTube- Senfbrot Productions...Degerloch and Kappelberg.[/ame]


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

ist heute jemand auf der toblerone???


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

Ich komme um halb 3


































nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (15. November 2009)

ich komme auch um halb drei nicht oder so.


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

@acmatze :ich hab dich gestern gesehen.hattest du einen scharzen helm an???


----------



## acmatze (15. November 2009)

jo, hatte tatsächlich 'n schwarzen helm an. wo hast du mich denn gesehen?


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

auf der lütticherstraße mit so einem anderen der war etwas dick.ich glaub ihr habt mcih auch gesehen


----------



## acmatze (15. November 2009)

warst du mit noch jemandem unterwegs oder warst du allein???


----------



## acmatze (15. November 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

ich war mit noch einem der hatte ein fully


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> auf der lütticherstraße mit so einem anderen der war etwas dick.ich glaub ihr habt mcih auch gesehen



das nennt man breit gebaut oder wie man will aber nicht dick


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

ja sry mein fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. November 2009)

hey, nix gegen mein super-sexy regenkondom!


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

warst du das dr snuggles


----------



## cubeltdracestol (15. November 2009)

Richtig lustig jeder sieht den anderen aber keiner spricht ihn an


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

die waren auf der anderen straßenseite


----------



## Tom Servo (15. November 2009)

Rufen. Interessante Aktivität, wenn's darum geht über kurze Strecken zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. November 2009)

und ich quatsch nicht jeden an der aufm fahrrad sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

richtig so


----------



## mirko95 (15. November 2009)

atha lang nicht mehr gesehen ^^


----------



## Tom Servo (15. November 2009)

Ui, da is d'r nächste...


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

der ist schlimmer als ich


----------



## mirko95 (15. November 2009)

was redest du denn


----------



## mirko95 (15. November 2009)

du bist der einzige pils der sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen Fully oder DH


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

owned haha


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. November 2009)

ich wollt ja nix sagen, aber langsam muss es raus:


----------



## -Xcessive- (15. November 2009)

Sehr schönes "Cross Country" video mit der helmcam^^, man könnte es echt meinen. Sieht man dich da fahren atha?
Fahrt ihr alle so? Also für das was auf diesem video zu sehen ist reicht auch des bike was zu sehen ist.
Meine meinung.


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

meinst du das jetzt ernst oder nur zum spaß???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

Ihr fahrt einfach bisschen Waldweg und Bergauf, Bergab. Dafür brauch man nur ein Cross Country Bike.


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

ich will aber mehr fahren toblerone,jazztrail mit rampen und road gaps


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

ja dann kauf dir nen Freerider oder Downhiller


----------



## -Xcessive- (15. November 2009)

Eben sowas kannst mit nem xc hardtail fahrn da brauchst nich en fully kaufen für 1600. Spar des geld lieber, fahr noch ein jahr und fang dann an zu überlegen was du machst, was du gezielz fahren willst.


----------



## -Xcessive- (15. November 2009)

Aba ihr müsst mich noch kurz über toblerone aufklären^^


----------



## Schaaf (15. November 2009)

Downhill oder Freeride Trail mit Gaps, Roadgaps etc


----------



## atha58 (15. November 2009)

kennst du die strecke nicht


----------



## -Xcessive- (15. November 2009)

ja ich hab oben irgendwas von aachen gelesen^^ so weit bin ich dann auch nochnich rumgekommen.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. November 2009)

endlich, ich suche dieses startrek-gif schon so lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (16. November 2009)

Da kommen ja immer mehr von denen. Wie die Tribbles!


----------



## Raoul Sous (16. November 2009)

Eigentlich schon jemand ein DH Fully empfohlen?


----------



## atha58 (16. November 2009)

kann man mit so einem cc hardtail kleine rampen springen ohne das der rahmen bricht???


----------



## IBKer (16. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> kann man mit so einem cc hardtail kleine rampen springen ohne das der rahmen bricht???



dir kann auch bei einem DH Bike der rahmen brechen ....


----------



## atha58 (16. November 2009)

ich mein ja kleine rampen keine 8meter klippen


----------



## IBKer (16. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ich mein ja kleine rampen keine 8meter klippen



ja nur mit der Zeit wird jeder Rahmen brechen .. mein Commencal Hardtail Rahmen ist nach 1 1/2 jahren freeride einsatz auch gebrochen ..

du wirst kein Bike finden wo dir der Rahmen NIE bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (16. November 2009)

Ein CC hält kaum was aus. Die Rohre sind viel zu dünn.


----------



## schrott rider (16. November 2009)

zum anfangen reicht dein bike schon damit kannste auch kleine sprünge machen


----------



## PacMan (16. November 2009)

Hach, ist das lustig hier! Damit's lustig bleibt, schreib ich auch mal was. (Und es ist übrigens ernst gemeint!)

Also mein 10-Jahre altes Marin Bear Valley (Hardtail, natürlich. Kann man es unter CC einordnen? Jedenfalls kein DH, Freerider, Dirtbike oder ähnliches.) hat schon so manche Toblerone-Abfahrt überstanden. Und zwar inklusive Steilabhänge, die Baumstamm-Drops vor dem ersten Steilhang und auch sonstige Mini-Sprünge. Nur das Roadgap hab ich ausgelassen.

Also atha: Hör auf zu fragen und fang an zu fahren! Bleib erstmal bei deinem jetzigen Rad... das trainiert die Fahrtechnik. Und wenn du was gelernt hast und genug Kohle gespart hast, dann hol dir 'nen Freerider.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. November 2009)

aber bitte mit fullface, handschuhen und shins, mit so ner cc-geo liegste öfters mal auf der nase.


----------



## Tom Servo (16. November 2009)

Und bevor de wieder doof fragst, fallen gehört dazu.

--edit:
Mein erster grösserer Sprung, mit meinem Downhill-Vehikel, war verhältnismässig klein zu dem, was im Aachener Wald sonst so zu finden ist, und bin trotzdem so tierisch auf die Fresse gegangen, mein Unterkiefer hätte 10m weiter anderswo gelegen, hätte ich meinen Fullface-Helm nicht gehabt. Also, kauf dir anständige Protektoren, wenn de irgendwelche Scherze versuchst.


----------



## Schaaf (16. November 2009)

Ob 2.35 oder 2.5 in seinen Rahmen passen?


----------



## atha58 (16. November 2009)

ich bin gestern paar rampen gesprungen


----------



## schrott rider (16. November 2009)

mach mal n video vom springen


----------



## atha58 (16. November 2009)

ja am mittwoch wen es trocken ist


----------



## Schaaf (16. November 2009)

und warum ist es Mittwoch trocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (16. November 2009)

ich mein wen es nicht regnet


----------



## kinschman (16. November 2009)

das heißt nicht "wen" sondern "wayne" !! 

...meine güte...... dilettant 


soviel zum thema Akkusativ


----------



## -Xcessive- (16. November 2009)

Sind wir uns ja einig^^ Und auch wenns hier vllt nicht reinpast, kann jemand en paar mehr videos posten worauf man euer "toblerone" sieht?^^ Würde mich interessieren. Danke.


----------



## Schaaf (16. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYnmX9KPezc"]YouTube- Der FrÃ¼hling kommt - DH in Aachen[/ame]


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. November 2009)

das ist aber nicht toblerone! ist zwar schon was älter, aber hier...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2213


----------



## Holger78 (16. November 2009)

so singletrail-surfen is ja auch nett.....aber was hat das denn mit der toblerone zu tun

versuchs doch mal mit google videosuche
ein älteres is ganz nett meiner meinung nach - strecke sieht allerdings schon etwas anders aus mittlerweile....

edit sagt: zu spät 

edit2 sagt: das kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## atha58 (16. November 2009)

holger wan bist du wieder auf der toblerone


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. November 2009)

der typ aus dem youtube vid hat es voll nich drauf, der aus dem anderen video mit dem gelben helm aber iwie schon


----------



## -Xcessive- (16. November 2009)

also werd noch nach videos gucken, un sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus. vllt nehm ich dann ma nächsten sommer den weg auf mich un schau vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. November 2009)

ja der typ mit dem blauen helm is irgendwie nich so der hammer... naja ist ja auch schon was älter


----------



## Holger78 (16. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> holger wan bist du wieder auf der toblerone



demnächst


----------



## schrott rider (16. November 2009)

so schlecht is der aber auch ned


----------



## DevilRider (16. November 2009)

ehy was postet ihr die ganzen videos von mir


----------



## Grashalm (16. November 2009)

-Xcessive- schrieb:


> Sind wir uns ja einig^^ Und auch wenns hier vllt nicht reinpast, kann jemand en paar mehr videos posten worauf man euer "toblerone" sieht?^^ Würde mich interessieren. Danke.



das beste:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1924


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. November 2009)

jo der robert geht gut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (16. November 2009)

Oh, das letzte is schick! Ich finds trotzdem immer wieder erschreckend, wie elendig langsam und unspektakulär die ganze Heizerei auf Videos rüberkommt...


----------



## atha58 (18. November 2009)

ich war heute bei bikes4fun in vaals um mir handschuhe zu kaufen(50% rabat)und ich hab den typen gefragt ob man sich ein downhill bike ausliehen kann.er meinte so wie ich es verstanden hab,weil er nicht gut deutsch reden konnte:man zahlt 50 euro am tag und kann 4 dh bikes benutzen und man kann das auch mit einem freund machen also muss jeder die hälfte bezahlen und kann sich 2 bikes aussuchen
ist das richtig????
oder muss jeder dan 50 euro zahlen


----------



## Schaaf (18. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> man kann das auch mit einem freund machen also muss jeder die hälfte bezahlen und kann sich 2 bikes aussuchen



Schön das du deine Fragen selber beantwortest.................


----------



## PlanB (18. November 2009)

Haha, es geht wieder los!  Warum hast du nicht gefragt, du warst doch da!?

Und der Rob spricht schlecht deutsch? Also wenn du so sprichst wie du schreibst, dann liegts glaub ich eher an dir...


----------



## atha58 (18. November 2009)

ich war mir nicht sicher


----------



## Schaaf (18. November 2009)

WORD xD


----------



## atha58 (18. November 2009)

kriegt man dazu auch dh trikots oder hosen???


----------



## Holger78 (18. November 2009)

atha.
woher sollen wir das denn wissen!
du solltest vielleicht wirklich etwas eigenständiger handeln und nicht ständig solche komischen fragen stellen. ruf den rob in vaals an - dann erfährst du es.


----------



## Schaaf (18. November 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> kriegt man dazu auch dh trikots oder hosen???



WIESO solltest du?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atha58 (18. November 2009)

wen du 100 euro zahlst kriegst du protektoren und einen fullface helm wen man vllt mehr zahlt kriegt man noch ein trikot und eine hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (18. November 2009)

Klamotten zerschreddert mal einfacher wie Protektoren und das Rad selbst. Wenn du dich mal gut hinlegst, ist der Mann etliche Eurodollar quitt. Paar Schrammen am Leih-/Testrad oder Helm sind vertretbar.


----------



## Schaaf (18. November 2009)

man man man deine Fragerei geht mir auf en Geist. Spar dein Geld und fahr halt die Rampen im Aachner Wald und geb ruh


----------



## atha58 (18. November 2009)

dan lies doch die fragen nicht


----------



## Schaaf (18. November 2009)

Es geht darum das du mal auf deinen eigenen 2 Beinen stehst


----------



## atha58 (18. November 2009)

ich frag immer so blöde fragen weil das ein teurer sport ist und ich nicht mein geld für ein schrott rad ausgeben will


----------



## Schaaf (18. November 2009)

Es gibt Magazine wie die Freeride die in fast jedem Heft Freerider testen. Klar kann man nicht alles wissen, das behaupte ich von mir auch nicht, aber ich informiere mich und erweitere mein Wissen anders als ständig zu fragen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. November 2009)

Wenn du was vernünftiges haben willst, dann ist das ja super. ABER warum willst du dir dann ein Trickot und Hosen etc. kaufen? Dann investiere das Geld lieber in ein vernünftiges Rad und nich in iwelche Sachen die man nicht unbedingt braucht, wie zum Bleistift: Trickot, Helmcam, Freeridehose....


----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. November 2009)

also, wenn du 100 euro hinlegst, kriegst du 4 bikes geliehen, protektoren, helm, komplette klamottenausrüstung, nen trinkrucksack voll mit dom perignon und nen heli zum shutteln. incl. pilot natürlich. der fliegt dich dann die toblerone hoch. wenn dir die bikes nicht taugen, kriegst du das ganze geld zurück und noch nen zehner extra für deinen aufwand!  wenn du eins der bikes dann kaufst, kriegste 50% rabatt (sind dann ja gebraucht) oder ein bike deiner wahl kostenlos dazu. 

alles roger?


----------



## kinschman (18. November 2009)

falls du auf deiner testfahrt fragen zum gabel und dämpfersetup haben solltest....beherzige einfach die tipps des folgenden videos:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (18. November 2009)




----------



## -Xcessive- (18. November 2009)

gute methode^^


----------



## Raoul Sous (19. November 2009)

Geil - direkt mal ausprobieren! Hoffe ich kann den Säääck auch an der Doppelbrückengabel mit dieser Methode ablesen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. November 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Geil - direkt mal ausprobieren! Hoffe ich kann den Säääck auch an der Doppelbrückengabel mit dieser Methode ablesen



nein. bei ner doppelbrücke läuft das anders. da musst du messen, wie weit sich das standrohr in deine nase gebohrt hat. hier ein bild, wie man es nicht machen sollte. der fahrer bringt seinen körperschwerpunkt ZU weit nach vorne, somit ist sein blick nicht mehr für das ablesen des SAGs geschärft.


----------



## atha58 (21. November 2009)




----------



## schrott rider (21. November 2009)

wo issn dein sprungvideo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (21. November 2009)

für die momentaufnahme muss der Fotograf aber mehrer Fotos pro Sekunde machen können. Der sturz sah in echt so schnell aus das man das mit dem Rad kaum mitbekommen hat


----------



## atha58 (21. November 2009)

schrott rider schrieb:


> wo issn dein sprungvideo?


 
hab keine zeit sry


----------



## EasyRider16 (22. November 2009)

> also, wenn du 100 euro hinlegst, kriegst du 4 bikes geliehen, protektoren, helm, komplette klamottenausrüstung, nen trinkrucksack voll mit dom perignon und nen heli zum shutteln. incl. pilot natürlich. der fliegt dich dann die toblerone hoch. wenn dir die bikes nicht taugen, kriegst du das ganze geld zurück und noch nen zehner extra für deinen aufwand! wenn du eins der bikes dann kaufst, kriegste 50% rabatt (sind dann ja gebraucht) oder ein bike deiner wahl kostenlos dazu.



Geil !


----------



## Schaaf (22. November 2009)

Meister der Ironie...


----------



## BP. (22. November 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> also, wenn du 100 euro hinlegst, kriegst du 4 bikes geliehen, protektoren, helm, komplette klamottenausrüstung, nen trinkrucksack voll mit dom perignon und nen heli zum shutteln. incl. pilot natürlich. der fliegt dich dann die toblerone hoch. wenn dir die bikes nicht taugen, kriegst du das ganze geld zurück und noch nen zehner extra für deinen aufwand!  wenn du eins der bikes dann kaufst, kriegste 50% rabatt (sind dann ja gebraucht) oder ein bike deiner wahl kostenlos dazu.
> 
> alles roger?


Hey, würde gern auf das Angebot zurückkommen.... Wann soll ich in der Neupforte vorbeikommen?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. November 2009)

BP. schrieb:


> Hey, würde gern auf das Angebot zurückkommen.... Wann soll ich in der Neupforte vorbeikommen?



galt leider nur bis gestern, sorry


----------



## atha58 (22. November 2009)

kann ich an meinem guderreit m60 eine gabel dran tuen die über 100mm federweg hat???


----------



## Schaaf (22. November 2009)

nein

also doch ja aber dann erreiste nen Punkt wo die Gabel net funktioniert und dann haste 0 federweg


----------



## atha58 (22. November 2009)

nicht mal eine mit 120mm federweg


----------



## Schaaf (22. November 2009)

nein auch nicht...max 80mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (22. November 2009)

schade


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> nein
> 
> also doch ja aber dann erreiste nen Punkt wo die Gabel net funktioniert und dann haste 0 federweg



??? hää? warum soll die denn dann nicht funktionieren?
ich würd sagen, die wär bischen zu lang, lenkwinkel wird flach, wird was träger dadurch und könnte evtl. den rahmen schrotten, wenn er nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Schaaf (22. November 2009)

ich würd gern ein Bild zeigen aber das is aufem anderen Pc, ich poste es mal morgen


----------



## atha58 (26. November 2009)

wan kommt das bild???


----------



## Schaaf (26. November 2009)

Muss ja jedes mal grinsen wenn ich den Threadnamen lese...

ich geh glei nomma an die Kiste.


----------



## IBKer (26. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> ich würd gern ein Bild zeigen aber das is aufem anderen Pc, ich poste es mal morgen



i kimm jetzt nimma ganz mit  also hab in anschluss verloren .. um was gehts denn bei dem bild?


----------



## Schaaf (26. November 2009)

Ein Bild wo nen Freund von mir ne Boxxer in ein BMX gebaut hat


----------



## IBKer (26. November 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ein Bild wo nen Freund von mir ne Boxxer in ein BMX gebaut hat



war aber kein spaß aufbau oder


----------



## Schaaf (26. November 2009)

ach die boxxer war im arsch und das bmx au...haben die mal aus langweile gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tubino (28. November 2009)

mal ne frage welches bike ist besser

fuji outland 08
oder 
cube ltd race 09


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. November 2009)

oder


----------



## Schaaf (28. November 2009)

oder


----------



## cubeltdracestol (28. November 2009)

Ich hab en cube Ltd race 09, außer der rückrufaktion von Easton wegen des Vorbaus hat ich noch kein Problem.Hält ordentlich was aus das Teil


----------



## tubino (28. November 2009)

ne gibt mal bitte ne richtige antwort welches ihr euch eher hollen würden wenn ihr nur die wahl zwischen den beiden hättet


----------



## Schaaf (28. November 2009)

Cube LTD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tubino (28. November 2009)

wieso das das hat nicht mal nen dämpfer?


----------



## Schaaf (28. November 2009)

Dämpfer brauchst du nicht unbedingt und wenn du wirklich nur CC damit fahren willst reicht ein Hardtail aus


----------



## tubino (28. November 2009)

naja ich geh mir trotzdem das fuji hollen


----------



## atha58 (28. November 2009)

hol dir lieber das bergamont 6.9


----------



## Schaaf (28. November 2009)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-69-2009.html
Sofort kaufen!
Atha warum holsten dir nicht das?


----------



## atha58 (28. November 2009)

kein geld


----------



## Schaaf (28. November 2009)

immerhin besser als 2000â¬


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. November 2009)

tubino schrieb:


> ne gibt mal bitte ne richtige antwort welches ihr euch eher hollen würden wenn ihr nur die wahl zwischen den beiden hättet




dann würd ich mir ein paar laufschuhe kaufen


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

Verkauf ihm doch deine Roco WC Feder, dann kann er sich so ein Springteil bauen


----------



## Tom Servo (29. November 2009)

Downhill auf 'nem Pogostick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (29. November 2009)




----------



## Johnny Jape (29. November 2009)

und atha, schon ein neues baik?!?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (29. November 2009)

vielleicht wär das hier auch was für ihn:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPZE1Yzt1eA"]YouTube- Downhill Couch Racing Dying Fetus Kill Some Time[/ame]


----------



## gobo (29. November 2009)

es wundert mich schon ein wenig das dieser tread schon 22 seiten hat!
mein lieber man.


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

Also wenn so ne Couch mit 50 Sachen auf einen zukommt...Lebensgefährlich!
Und DOwnhill aufen Pogostick..naja Northshore eher


----------



## EasyRider16 (29. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H3Ko1WyxxI"]YouTube- INSANE POGO STICKS![/ame]


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

echt krasse tricks dabei 
wieviel kost son Ding! Jetzt hab ich bock bekommen 
Aber was ohne witz richtig geil ist, sind diese Sprungschuhe. Wisst ihr was ich meine?


----------



## atha58 (29. November 2009)

nö


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

Du hast sowieso keine Ahnung

*Flybar 800 Stunt-Pogostick Sprungstab 300â¬ 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (29. November 2009)

doch hab ich


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

Dann sag mir mal warum  wir beide später kaum noch Rente bekommen...


----------



## atha58 (29. November 2009)

weil wenigere kinder geboren werden glaub ich


----------



## EasyRider16 (29. November 2009)

@ Schaaf:

Jaa, diese "Schuhe" sind sau geil, hab schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir welche zu holen, sind aber leider zu teuer.  

http://www.poweriser-sports.de/poweriser-modelle/index.html


----------



## atha58 (29. November 2009)

ah die dinger sind auch cool


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

Jep genau die meinte ich. Macht aber wenn man es alleine macht wahrscheinlich auch keinen Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiRt-RiDeR..... (29. November 2009)

Hallo leute eine frage    was bedeutet mtb fahren und was ist der unbterschied zwischen fully und dh bike


----------



## Schaaf (29. November 2009)

a) fahhrad fahren und b) keiner


----------



## IBKer (29. November 2009)

DiRt-RiDeR..... schrieb:


> Hallo leute eine frage    was bedeutet mtb fahren und was ist der unbterschied zwischen fully und dh bike



mtb ist die abkürzung für MounTainBike 
und unterschied zwischen fully und dh bike gibt es keinen... ein DH bike ist ein fully. Jedoch hat ein DH bike mehr federweg wie ein Touren fully aber jedes Bike was hinten Gefert ist nennt man fully und fully steht für fullsuspension


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (29. November 2009)

kaum 3 tage weg und schon wieder richtig was zu lachen! ich liebe diesen thread!  mein absoluter lieblingspost ist 536


----------



## cubeltdracestol (30. November 2009)

ne 543 is genial hahahah


----------



## Schaaf (30. November 2009)

Vote for most epic Thread in the whole IBC


----------



## EasyRider16 (30. November 2009)

> vote for most epic thread in the whole ibc



:d:d:d *top*



Add: Wieso übernimmt der meine Großbuchstaben nicht`?


----------



## Schaaf (30. November 2009)

Großschreibung im ersten Wort irgendwie deaktiviert...komische Einstellung im Forum


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

So Jungens, jetzt ist erst mal Ende mit Eldorado und Naturknaller, hab heute dem Harvester zugeguckt wie er den Nadelwald in eine Mondlandschaft verwandelt. Ich könnte aus der Haut fahren und würde mich gern weiter darüber auslassen, aber das bringt ja auch nix und wäre abgesehen davon weder jugendfrei noch forentauglich.
:kotz:  aaaah!

einiziger Vorteil ist, dass in der Ecke nachdem die da fertig sind erst mal Ruhe mit Waldarbeiten ist (und ne menge Material rumliegt!), sollten uns mal zusammensetzen und überlegen wie es weitergehn soll.

ziemlich angepisste Grüße,
der snuggles


----------



## Schaaf (3. Dezember 2009)

Haben sie Bäume gefällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

so ungefähr die hälfte! harvester halt


----------



## Schaaf (3. Dezember 2009)

Kenn euer Gelände nicht. Beschwer dich nicht! Weniger Bäume = mehr Platz zum fahren und weniger Chance zum crashen


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Dezember 2009)

hört sich wüst an, tut mir leid für euch
ist den die strecke dadurch auch geplätet worden, sprich sprünge abgerissen o.ä.?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

hm teils teils, konnte man so nicht überschauen aber es stehn auf jeden fall ein paar sachen noch.


----------



## Schaaf (3. Dezember 2009)

Hoffen wir mal das die die Dinger stehen lassen. Dürften sie eigentlich nicht. Gestern hat mich meine mit ner Digicam fotografiert als ich meine Strecke durchen Wald bin. Hat wohl die abgeschnittenen Bäume usw gesehen und will jetzt zur Stadt rennen


----------



## atha58 (3. Dezember 2009)

aus den bäumen die da liegen kan man doch neue rampen bauen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

ja klar, die karren den harvester ran, fällen die bäume, entasten sie und längen sie in 5m-stück ab, nur um sie dann da verrotten zu lassen... NICHT


----------



## atha58 (3. Dezember 2009)

war ja nur ein vorschlag


----------



## Schaaf (3. Dezember 2009)

außerdem sind's dann nur so 50cm hohe sprünge die nix an flow bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab mich schon gewundert, wann's da oben losgeht, weil da war schon vor etlichen Wochen alles Orange angemalt.

Brauch ich mich ja auch nicht mehr zu beeilen, dieses Jahr noch mal in den Wald zu kommen. El Dorado oben war mein bevorzugtestes Stück. :|


----------



## atha58 (10. Dezember 2009)

wurden die bäume weggeräumt???


----------



## Schaaf (18. Dezember 2009)

so mal das Foto gezogen


----------



## atha58 (18. Dezember 2009)

Schick


----------



## cubeltdracestol (18. Dezember 2009)

Boardsteinkante und ,,krack'' weg is die Gabel


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Dezember 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> so mal das Foto gezogen



Würde mich wundern wenn du oder dein Kumpel das ist.......
das Bild haben zig Leute in ihren Fotos (z.B auch Yukio) 



Sag GANS du Idiot!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (18. Dezember 2009)

hööö wie????


----------



## Schaaf (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn de's mir net glauben willst.
Aber wundert mich. EXAKT das selbe Foto? Ich hab das glaube noch nie hochgeladen...


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand ein altes downhill oder fully bike das nicht kaputt ist und noch gut funktioniert und will es verkaufen oder tauscht es gegen ein guderreit m 60 mit einbischen geld drauf


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

willst du uns eigentlich verarschen?


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

nein ich will endlich ein downhill bike aber die sind total teuer und ich weis nicht wie ich soviel geld kriege


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

also ein downhillbike und kein fully


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

ja aber die sind teuer und ich weis nicht woher ich das geld kriegen soll also ist mir das mit dem tausch eingefallen


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

geh mal davon aus das niemand tauschen will. Du kannst es höchstens verkaufen.
Wieviel geld hast inzwischen?


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Dezember 2009)

boahh eyy wie wärs mit sparen hab ich auch gemacht (4Jahre lang) und dann halt mal zu weihnachten kein pc sondern en bike kaufen pump deine eltern an ab 1500 bekommt man ja schon ein umf


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

nichts das ist ja das problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (20. Dezember 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> nein ich will endlich ein downhill bike aber die sind total teuer und ich weis nicht wie ich soviel geld kriege



dann helf ich dir mal auf die sprünge


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

4 Jahre?


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

Shit das sind paar â¬ Pfand 

oder.........


----------



## Phileasson (20. Dezember 2009)

@Johnny... Wie kommst an ein Foto von meiner Garage..... ? Das Pfand is meins.


----------



## Johnny Jape (20. Dezember 2009)

is wahr?? hahahaha

google halt


----------



## Tom Servo (20. Dezember 2009)

Alter, ich tausch mein Scott Gambler inkl. Boxxer Team und sonst wat alles fÃ¼r dein Gudereit (oder wie auch immer) und 50â¬. Kann im Schnee sowieso nix mit dem BÃ¼geleisen tun.


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich geb dir noch 100â¬ wenn du mein A Line nimmst!


----------



## Phileasson (20. Dezember 2009)

@ Johnny.. Nee, aber so ungefähr.. Silvester, bzw. Neujahr bestimmt nochmehr 

@ Tom, gilt das Angebot auch, wenn ich Dir mein Cannondale gebe?


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

du hast hier garnichts zu lachen


----------



## -Xcessive- (20. Dezember 2009)

HAHAHA...ne hammer threadentwicklung^^xD
Der eine schnallts nich dass sich über ihn lustig gemacht wird, un die andere hälfte besteht aus offtopic xDD
Macht aba echt Laune alles zu verfolgen


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

-Xcessive- schrieb:


> HAHAHA...ne hammer threadentwicklung^^xD
> Der eine schnallts nich dass sich über ihn lustig gemacht wird, un die andere hälfte besteht aus offtopic xDD
> Macht aba echt Laune alles zu verfolgen


 
ach die amchen sich über mich lustig??????
das wusste ich wirklich nicht


----------



## -Xcessive- (20. Dezember 2009)

brauchst garnich versuchen jetzt wieder mich zu verarschen


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

er hat halt keine Ahnung was Scott ist


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

das ist eine fahrrad marke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (20. Dezember 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> er hat halt keine Ahnung was Scott ist





atha58 schrieb:


> das ist eine fahrrad marke




 genialst


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

ja aber du hast gerade deinen Tausch verpasst mit dienem 60 sonstwas gegen ein Scott Gambler du nuss..


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freeride-Dirt-Ha...406994QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr

wen das unter 300euro bleibt kauf ich das


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

willst du mein grossmann fst haben?sagen wir 499.hat zuchhini 150, sramx9, holzfeller kurbel.muß aber erst noc kucken, der rahmen knarzt nen bissal?????


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

nene wen der rahemn knarzt


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

na ich glaub das tretlager hat nen kleinen ratsch.ich würde also das lager neumachen.dann hast du ein top teil.
ist ne zochhi z1lite eta.falls dir das was sagt.die alleine kostet schonmal geld


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

Was meinste mit Knarzen? und du Atha darf mit 300â¬ garkeine AnsprÃ¼che stellen


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

ja beim sofort kaufen kostet das 600euro


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

harke schrieb:


> willst du mein grossmann fst haben?sagen wir 499.hat zuchhini 150, sramx9, holzfeller kurbel.muß aber erst noc kucken, der rahmen knarzt nen bissal?????



sieht auf jedenfall schon besser aus als das andere da bei ebay. Wieviel FW?


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

nö 500 ,weil du mein freund bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

Nah er redet vom ebay bike


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss garnet warum hier so rumgelabert wird. Als mein Rahmen ausgetauscht wurde musste ich ne Woche mit meinem CC Rahmen durch die Gegend knüppeln. Die Geo war richtig geil, die click pedale haben nur etwas gestört aber der Sattel ging gut runter und einfach nur runtergeprügelt das Teil


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

@harke stell mal ein bild rein vom bike


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

hab grad kein besseres hier.
müsst nur nochmal neue fotos machen.


----------



## -Xcessive- (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dieses jahr ausweichsweiße auch en Centurion Backfire 600 mit nem 46cm rahmen gefahrn^^ Hat ne Dart3 mit 80mm drin (die jetzt Öl verliert), Sattel runner un ab gings.


----------



## Phileasson (20. Dezember 2009)

Stabil isses ja ^^
Nur das sofa is der hammer


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

error 404


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

wie viel federweg hat das bike harke???


----------



## Tom Servo (20. Dezember 2009)

Geiler Sessel. Wenn de mit'em Hintern aufsetzt, wirste direkt danach über'm Lenker katapultiert, oder wat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

15centimeter.
haben beim grossmann nachgefragt ob das passt, der hat grünes licht gegeben.falls du darauf hinauswillst.sag is ja eh immer noch


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

ach voll der kak 1.das hat ein rücklicht 2.voll der scheiß sattel 3.keine schaltung 4.verschiedene mäntel


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

mit 15cm Federweg bist echt gut dabei


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

was für 15cm???


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> ach voll der kak 1.das hat ein rücklicht 2.voll der scheiß sattel 3.keine schaltung 4.verschiedene mäntel



1. hat kein Rücklicht
2. kannste auswechseln du nub
3. hat schaltung
4. gute kombination du idiot
5. du hast sowas von keine Ahnung


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> was für 15cm???



15cm FEDERWEG MEIN GOTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

edit


----------



## Tom Servo (20. Dezember 2009)

Wat? 15cm der Feder weg?


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Dezember 2009)

ich glaub der such en Josh Bender Bike jedoch mit em limit von 300 Euro


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

nee nimm das yazoo


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

Da is son vollspack wenn er reiche Eltern hätte nen Intense 951 fahren würde und dann nur auf der Freecross in Winterberg rumspackt


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

http://www.radfachmarkt.de/Fahrraed...n/Yazoo-Dirt-SV-36N-Jugendrad-2009::1937.html
das wollt ich mir damals mit 9 auch kaufen.
hat papa aber nicht mitgemacht
woohooo


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

das in ebay ist ganz ok für den anfang


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

überlegs dir halt nochmal


----------



## IBKer (20. Dezember 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> das in ebay ist ganz ok für den anfang



Das Großmann ist abe rum einiges besser würde ich sagn.


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

des aus ebay ist der größte schmarm aber KAUFS DIR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

@harke tu mal aktuelle fotos von diesem bike mal rein


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> Das Großmann ist abe rum einiges besser würde ich sagn.



komm vergiss es. Erst fragt er rum wie ein irrer und bringt die community dazu ihn derart zu hassen. Dann machen sich alle über ihn lustig und er checkts net und nach all der Zeit sagt er immernoch er will nen DH Bike oder nen Fully


----------



## -Xcessive- (20. Dezember 2009)

Berichtest dann von den genialen fahrten ne xD


----------



## IBKer (20. Dezember 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> komm vergiss es. Erst fragt er rum wie ein irrer und bringt die community dazu ihn derart zu hassen. Dann machen sich alle über ihn lustig und er checkts net und nach all der Zeit sagt er immernoch er will nen DH Bike oder nen Fully



ich mag den atha aber gerne  er bringt mich einfach immer zum lachen 

naja ok dann gib ich es auf und er soll sich das DH-Fully-Bike von ebay kaufn haha (ja ich weis, dass das auf ebay weder ein DH noch ein Fully ist )


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

klappsmond


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

@harke was bist du mit diesem bike gefahren???


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

alles.
bin auch ca 4 meter weit gesprungen.
und treppen laufenlassen.
alles eine frage der technik

später dann wie du .trails im wald.
nen besseres bike kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen dafür.
edit..wobei du mit schaltung für vorn natürlich recht hast.
9gägne sind zuwenig für den wald..............


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Dezember 2009)

Boahh kauf dir doch einfach en Bergamont straitline 7.9

Is grad so das sinvollste Einsteigerbike auf em markt


----------



## atha58 (20. Dezember 2009)

und wie lange fährst du schon damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

ist doch scheiss egal wie lange er damit fährt...


----------



## harke (20. Dezember 2009)

20jahre
oldie but goldie
also nix für dich?


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Boahh kauf dir doch einfach en Bergamont straitline 7.9
> 
> Is grad so das sinvollste Einsteigerbike auf em markt



zu teuer.
Wenn er grade mal 300 fürn Bike ausgeben will ...


----------



## Tom Servo (20. Dezember 2009)

Hoffentlich hat er 'ne gute Krankenversicherung. Wenn der schon am Rad spart wie wild, wird der bestimmt keine Protektoren und nix kaufen.


----------



## Schaaf (20. Dezember 2009)

Atha wenn du gleich net Ruhe gibst gibts nurnoch ein Bike das für dich in Frage kommt 
















































PUKY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Dezember 2009)

OMG es ist so göttlich hier reinzugucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> komm vergiss es. Erst fragt er rum wie ein irrer und bringt die community dazu ihn derart zu hassen. Dann machen sich alle über ihn lustig und er checkts net und nach all der Zeit sagt er immernoch er will nen DH Bike oder nen Fully


 
wer hasst mich den auser du????


----------



## Tom Servo (21. Dezember 2009)

Meinste de Leute hier verarschen dich, weil se dich so lieb haben, oder wat?


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

OMG!!! ihr hasst mich also alle


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Dezember 2009)

um dich zu hassen müßte ich dich kennen, ich denke halt du bist sehr unterhaltsam im weitesten sinne
gewollt oder nicht


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Dezember 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> um dich zu hassen müßte ich dich kennen, ich denke halt du bist sehr unterhaltsam im weitesten sinne
> gewollt oder nicht



ich denke eher nicht


----------



## IBKer (21. Dezember 2009)

atha hast dir jetzt das bike von ebay gekauft? ist ja unter 300 euro geblieben


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

nein


----------



## kinschman (21. Dezember 2009)

warum nicht? war doch nen super angebot


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hab ein viel besseres gefunden 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200420023886&Category=30746&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


----------



## kinschman (21. Dezember 2009)

na, dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Dezember 2009)

das ist ja weder ein fully noch ein dh bike, machst erst dicken wind hier und kaufst dir dann einfach was anderes


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Dezember 2009)

echt mal das geht nicht. du kannst das nicht kaufen dann war der ganze thread ja umsonst.


----------



## -Xcessive- (21. Dezember 2009)

Umsonst wars ja nich...eine Erkenntnis haben wir ja jetzt 
Er will en DH-bike fÃ¼r 300â¬, bietet jetzt auf ein bike das warscheinlcih fÃ¼r 60â¬ weggehen wird so wie das aussieht.
Also fÃ¼r mich hÃ¶rt sich das danach an dass er kein Plan hat, oder uns absichtlich aufn sack gehen will. (sry fÃ¼r die schÃ¶nen WÃ¶rter )


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

ja die dh bikes sind voll teuer


----------



## kinschman (21. Dezember 2009)

nein, stimmt nicht!
DU hast nur zu wenig geld 


...wie war das noch gleich......keine arme, keine kekse.
alternativ:
Mit den grossen Hunden pissen wollen, aber das Bein nicht heben koennen.


ein wenig kapital braucht man schon - das heißt konkret für dich: sparen, sparen, sparen und vielleicht dazu noch ein wenig arbeiten.


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

wenn das bike aus ebay unter 50euro bleibt hol ich es mir und damit kann ich dan üben und dan spar ich für was richtiges


----------



## IBKer (21. Dezember 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> wenn das bike aus ebay unter 50euro bleibt hol ich es mir und damit kann ich dan üben und dan spar ich für was richtiges



 für 50 euro bekommste ja nicht mal beim Aldi ein Bike


----------



## -Xcessive- (21. Dezember 2009)

haha xD


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

ja wen keiner bietet ist das nicht meine schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Xcessive- (21. Dezember 2009)

Haha, des bike will ja auch keiner^^. Des kannst du benutzen um rauszufinden was passiert wenn du en bike von ner 50m hohen Brücke schmeist. xD


----------



## kinschman (21. Dezember 2009)

so, wer von euch bietet 50euro und 1cent ??? 
freiwillige vor


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

was soll den am bike so schlecht sein


----------



## cubeltdracestol (21. Dezember 2009)

,,Was soll an dem bike schlecht sein?'' 

hahahahahaha
zu geil abgesehen davon das es kein Freeride sondern CC is (120mm Federweg und ne 160/180er Scheibe hab ich an meim normalen mtb)

atha du bist gay, spar endlich und wenn du so 1500 Euronen zusammenhast komm ich nach Aachen und dan kaufen wir dir en Bike


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

was für gay????


----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

boah Kind halt die Fresse und spar dein scheiss Geld!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBKer (21. Dezember 2009)

Schaaf schrieb:


> boah Kind halt die Fresse und spar dein scheiss Geld!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ne der soll das geld nicht sparen. der soll sich kein bike kaufn weil den möchte ich nicht auf dem trail dann treffen


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

wieso glaubst du ich kann nicht fahren


----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

NEIN KANNSTE NICHT


----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

nachdem ich nen Jahr meine Downhillmaschine fahre, fahre ich mit meinem XC ganz anders.
Du hast noch nie nen Downhiller einfahren kÃ¶nnen und das wirste auch nie wenn du jeden Monat nen 50â¬ Fahhrad bei ebay kaufst.

Was ist an dem ebay dingen anders als an deinem? Check ich nicht!


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

ja das hat mehr federweg ist stabiler und das ist für springen geignet mit meinen kann man schlecht springen


----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

ich denke du willst downhill fahren und kein Dirt


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

es gibt doch auch downhill hardtails


----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja die gibt es. Aber du kannst mit der Geometrie kein Downhill fahren...
Sonst könntest du genau so gut mit deinem Downhill fahren wie mitem richtigen DH BIKE


----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Geometrie ist wichtig...der Radstand..das Tretlager...schwerpunkt.
Einfach alles! Es gibt doch net umsonst so viele versch. Bikes!


----------



## atha58 (21. Dezember 2009)

also ist das bike nicht für downhill geignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

nein auch nicht.
Also ich schreibe dir jetzt einen satz. Den VERINNERLICHST DU. BITTTTTTEEEEE 

Spare dein Geld. Such dirn Mini Job und trag die Prospekte aus! Sonst fliegste wie schonmal und dann heulste uns wieder zu! Wenn du 1700â¬ hast kannst du dir ein Bergamont Straitline holen!
Dann haste nen gutes Bike und alles andere ist abzocke und ********


----------



## Tom Servo (21. Dezember 2009)

Mehr wie 1700 Tacken. Die Schutzklamotten kosten auch noch so einiges.


----------



## Schaaf (21. Dezember 2009)

ist doch wurst wenn der behindert ist machts au keinen unterschied zu dato mehr!!!


----------



## cubeltdracestol (22. Dezember 2009)

Ein wahres wort.
stell dir mal vor du triffst ihn dan auf em Trail was wirst du machen auslachen oder ausrasten hahahaha.

Atha du homo spar bis du 1700 zusammen hast dan kauf dir en straitline und dan mach ich en race gegen dich


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. Dezember 2009)

qwertzuiopüasdfghjklöäyxcvbnm

wenn jemand noch ein paar buchstaben benötigt, der darf sich oben gerne bedienen

und so unwissend wie er auch ist, man muss ja nicht anfangen jemanden zu beleidigen, wenn dich was stört dann lies es doch einfach nicht


----------



## gobo (22. Dezember 2009)

he atha

hörmal,es kann doch kein mensch sooo hohl sein wie du,oder???
für die 300 euro oder wieviel das auch immer ist würde ich an deiner
stelle mir lieber nen vergoldeten lamy füller holen oder ein jahresticket
für den bus,damit du sicher zur schule kommst.wenn unsere nation auf
so typen wie dich aufbaut,dann glaub ich doch dran das die welt 2012
untergeht!man ließ das mal alles was du hier schreibst,ist das dein ernst?
hast du kein schulforum oder sowas wo du deinen müll reinschreiben kannst?hast du von deinen eltern zuviel schläge bekommen als du noch
jünger warst als jetzt????


----------



## atha58 (22. Dezember 2009)

ach es gibt noch viel dümmere menschen als mich


----------



## Schaaf (22. Dezember 2009)

nicht viele...


----------



## inonoob (22. Dezember 2009)

hey leute 

ich bin im Moment so am schwanken was für ein Freerider ich mir holen soll bzw. habe ich 3 ausgesucht. Nun wollte ich eure Meinung dazu wissen.

- Specialized sx trail I
- Canyon torque ( je nach austatung)
- Intense uzzi vpx

preislich schenken sich die bikes nicht viel. (gebraucht) 

Also was mich interessiert ist welche die optimal Rahmen geometire hat und welche Dämpfung konzept am effetivsten ist?

mfg Ino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (22. Dezember 2009)

wer ist der den????


----------



## Schaaf (22. Dezember 2009)

Kommt immer auf dich drauf an.
Von Torque hab ich gesagt bekommen das es einfach nur geil ist aber das braun mag ich nicht. Hast du ne möglichkeit die bikes mal probe zu fahren bzw draufsitzen?

und atha fresse


----------



## atha58 (22. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Schaaf (22. Dezember 2009)

junge und geh mal raus! Ständig gammelste hier rum


----------



## atha58 (22. Dezember 2009)

wo soll ich den rum gammeln


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. Dezember 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> wer ist der den????



jemand der schon im ansatz weiss (im gegensatz zu dir), was er so ungefähr haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inonoob (22. Dezember 2009)

Hey

Bin 1m78 groß müsste also Größe M reich oder was meint ihr ? Ja das probe sitzen ist halt ein Problem, wenn mal ein gebrauchtes gefunden hat sitzt man rauf und es ist geil aber man frag sich mhh ist das andre besser ... ??
Und zum Händler ,da einfach probe sitzen und dann da nicht kaufen ist auch etwas sch..... . 

Was meint ihr ?

mfg Ino

ps: atha ich bin der Ino aus Aachen.


----------



## Schaaf (22. Dezember 2009)

inonoob schrieb:


> ps: atha ich bin der Ino aus Aachen.



Das bedeuted er kann dir hart das Gesicht verformen 

Schau welches für dich am besten aussieht und welches die besten Teile dran hat!
Mehr können wir dir nicht sagen. Man kommt so oder so irgendwann mit der Geometrie klar 

und M reicht ja!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Dezember 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Ein wahres wort.
> stell dir mal vor du triffst ihn dan auf em Trail was wirst du machen auslachen oder ausrasten hahahaha.
> 
> Atha du homo spar bis du 1700 zusammen hast dan kauf dir en straitline und dan mach ich en race gegen dich



ohhhhh du bist ja n ganz harter bursche!!!! n race gegen nen blutigen anfänger? respekt!!!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (22. Dezember 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ohhhhh du bist ja n ganz harter bursche!!!! n race gegen nen blutigen anfänger? respekt!!!




   recht haste, und beleidigen lassen muss selbst er sich nicht


----------



## Schaaf (22. Dezember 2009)

Haste den Thread verfolgt Rock?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Dezember 2009)

ja hab ich. sehr spassig und klar stellt der atha sich ziemlich doof an. da hat  der cubeirgendwas dann natürlich nen grund auf dicke hose zu machen


----------



## Schaaf (22. Dezember 2009)

haja lass ihn doch.............


----------



## cubeltdracestol (22. Dezember 2009)

immerhin hab ich meine wahl bezüglich des untersatzes getroffen.Atha nur so ne Frage, hat deine mutter wärend der SWchwangerschaft geraucht oder wohnt ihr neben eim atomkraftwerk oder nimmst du Drogen??? das alles wäre eine Erklärung


----------



## rollerhotte (23. Dezember 2009)

... solange sich immer wieder Leute finden, die hier noch antworten, wird er weiter Fragen stellen!

ICH FINDS LUSTISCH!


----------



## Schaaf (23. Dezember 2009)

ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

@cubeltdracestol.nein nichts davon ich bin ein ganz normaler mensch


----------



## daBrot2008 (23. Dezember 2009)

ich verkaufe ggf. ende januar mein radl...
denke sowas is für den anfang in sachen dh ganz gut.


----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

welches???


----------



## daBrot2008 (23. Dezember 2009)

xtention xgorge

aber vllt weiß es noch net der preis muss halt stimmen


----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

kannst du mal ein bild vom bike reinstellen


----------



## daBrot2008 (23. Dezember 2009)

guck auf meiner seite einfach mal nach


----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

wie viel willst du dafür ungefähr


----------



## daBrot2008 (23. Dezember 2009)

das wieß ich noch net
wie gesagt is noch net sicher aber bei mir hats für den einstieg voll ausgereicht!


----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

ungefähr unter 1500euro oder über 1500euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daBrot2008 (23. Dezember 2009)

unter


----------



## mylo (23. Dezember 2009)

auf dem rad bin ich auch schon paar mal gefahrn is eig recht gut find ich!
vor allem weil du das wahrscheinlich noch für unter 1100 eruo bekommst!
sons kuck mal hier

klick


----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

wieso verarscht ihr mich wieder


----------



## cubeltdracestol (23. Dezember 2009)

hahahaaha achwas kauf dir en puky bike und mach ne Super Monster rein


----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

genau das mach ich


----------



## mylo (23. Dezember 2009)

voll die gute idee
ne ma im ernst das dingen von bernd is gut
xtension


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

was den jetzt will er es verkaufen oder nicht???


----------



## mylo (23. Dezember 2009)

schon wenn du ihm nen guten preis zahlst


----------



## atha58 (23. Dezember 2009)

wie viel ist das den wert ich hab über den rahmen nichts gefunden der soll aber selten sein


----------



## daBrot2008 (24. Dezember 2009)

joar also ich weiß noch net ob ich das gute stück verkaufen soll.
es könnte auch als gutes ersatzteillager dienen...
naja aber wenn man mir n netten preis bietet könnte ich schwach werden. aber wie gesagt wenn wirds erst ende januar wenn mein neues kommt verkauft.


----------



## mylo (24. Dezember 2009)

über den Rahmen kannste auch nigs im Internet finden, weil das Ding eine limitierte sonderedition ist;-)


----------



## daBrot2008 (24. Dezember 2009)

http://www.xtensionbike.com/blog/index.php?go=category_3


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2009)

hi atha.

ich hätte da was für dich, allerding ein freeride hardtail. weiss nicht ob du auch evtl. hardtail fahren würdest. ist grade als anfänger gut geeignet, auf nem hardtail lernst du wesentlich besser fahrtechnik als auf nem fully. ist ca. 1 jahr alt, ungefähr 10x ausschliesslich im aachener wald gefahren. quasi wie neu, grade mal eingefahren. muss es verkaufen, weil mein rechtes sprunggelenk ne chronische macke hat und ich deshalb fully fahren MUSS, wenn´s härter wird. der rahmen ist n ami, weiss nicht ob du transition kennst. vorne ne marzocchi Z1 RC2 mit 150mm federweg. hier mal n bild, bei interesse kann ich dir ne partsliste und weitere fotos zuschicken.

gruß rainer




frohe weihnachten!


----------



## atha58 (24. Dezember 2009)

wie viel willst du dafür haben


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2009)

atha58 schrieb:


> wie viel willst du dafür haben



das bike hat neu ziemlich genau 2000 gekostet. rechnung hab ich natürlich auch, wurde im mtb-store in eschweiler aufgebaut. dachte an 1200, da es wirklich kaum gebraucht ist.


----------



## atha58 (24. Dezember 2009)

naja ziemlich neu es ist 1jahr alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2009)

ja schon, aber wie gesagt ca. 10x gefahren. ist n angebot, preis ist verhandlungssache.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Dezember 2009)

da kannste echt net meckern, sehr schönes bike!


----------



## atha58 (24. Dezember 2009)

ich weis
Rockcity Roller kannst du mal eine partliste aufschreiben und das gewicht bitte


----------



## cubeltdracestol (24. Dezember 2009)

ja en sehr schönes Transition und für en Anfang reichts aus (besonderst für jemand der sich zwischen fully und dhbike nicht entscheiden kann)


----------



## -Xcessive- (24. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes bike muss man echt sagen *Lob*. Und für den bis jetzt angegebenen Preis durchaus ne Überlegung für nen technisch nochnicht so erfahrenen.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2009)

also hier mal ne partsliste:

Transition Vagrant Frame
Marzocchi Z1 RC2 ETA 2007 (150mm)
Spank Subrosa Felgen auf Atomlab Pimp Naben 
Avid Juicy 5 185/185mm 
Funn Rippa Vorbau 
NC-17 Big D Lenker 
Race Face Atlas Stütze 
Spank Subrosa Sattel 
NC-17 Freeride Kurbel 
Blackspire DH Kettenblatt 36Z 
Atomlab G.I. Pedale 
Truvativ Boxguide KeFü 
XT Hebel 
XT Shadow Schaltwerk 
XT Cassette 
XT Kette 
Schwalbe Big Betty Triple Compound Reifen 
FSA Orbit MX Steuersatz 
Spank Lock On Grips

danke für das lob, ich find das bike auch hammergeil, will es eigentlich nich verkaufen, MUSS aber... 

gruß rainer


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2009)

ahja: gewicht knapp unter 15kg. hab mehr auf stabilität als auf leichtbau geachtet.


----------



## Schaaf (24. Dezember 2009)

Der Atha kaufts doch eh net!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Dezember 2009)

perlen vor die säue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (24. Dezember 2009)

danke


----------



## atha58 (24. Dezember 2009)

mal gucken


----------



## cubeltdracestol (24. Dezember 2009)

Als ob


----------



## -Xcessive- (24. Dezember 2009)

Dieses "mal gucken" kennt man zu gut.


----------



## Schaaf (24. Dezember 2009)

boah Atha...such dir nen Sport den du bezahlen kannst wie z.b Joggen. Ich empfehle allerdings Boxen weil bei dir nichts mehr kaputt gehen kann..


----------



## atha58 (24. Dezember 2009)

nene das ist der geilste sport  es gibt nichts besseres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (24. Dezember 2009)

klar...Motocross


----------



## atha58 (24. Dezember 2009)

jo ist auch gut


----------



## Schaaf (24. Dezember 2009)

kannste dir aber auch nicht leisten


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> perlen vor die säue...


----------



## mylo (24. Dezember 2009)

überhaupt das dieses thema so viele Seiten hat ist schon lächerlich...
und Rainer

ich würde das Rad an deiner Stelle lieber an jemanden verkaufen der weiß was das für ein gutes Stück ist
@schaaf
fährst du eigentlich in Aachen??
wenn ja woher kennst du den Timo?


----------



## Schaaf (24. Dezember 2009)

Timo mit dem Strampelanzug?
Den hab ich beim schländern im Schülervz gefunden und adde halt alle Biker. Sind eben eine Szene und kontakt schadet niemanden.
Seitdem ich ihm auf die Pinnwand geschrieben hab das er sich den Schlafanzug gekauft hat ist er voll angepisst 

Komme aus Nordhessen also kenne ich ihn nicht..


----------



## atha58 (24. Dezember 2009)

schaaf hast du schülervzwie heißt du da


----------



## Schaaf (24. Dezember 2009)

....

so hast mich


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Dezember 2009)

mylo schrieb:


> ich würde das Rad an deiner Stelle lieber an jemanden verkaufen der weiß was das für ein gutes Stück ist



ja schon...aber ich wills jetzt quitt werden, das helius AM als ersatz is nämlich quasi schon bestellt


----------



## mylo (25. Dezember 2009)

@schaf 
klar ist der angepisst
aber du natürlich auch
wurden ja schließlich deine freunde für geschoren 

@rainer

DAS nenn ich mal ein Argument


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (25. Dezember 2009)

Der Junge ist total unentschlossen und redet nur heisse Luft. Warum kümmert er sich jetzt schon so intensiv um das Thema wenn er es sich nicht leisten kann?
Ich war vor 2 Monaten total im Motorradfieber. Wusste vieles, war in Foren angemeldet und und und...es hat mich so weit getrieben das ich fast bei nem Händler war. Da ich aber erst im Juni 2010 so was fahren darf hab ich mich runtergekühlt und mich erstmal aus den Kreisen entfernt wo ich war. Immerhin hab ich jetzt realisiert das biken das einzig wahre ist und das es doch eine wesentlich größere Rolle in meinem Leben spielt als jeglich anderer Sport. Ist Motorrad fahren ein Sport? 

Naja er sollte sich nochmal drum kümmern wenn er geld hat............

"Rainer"? Argument? Das ers nur in gute Hände geben will?


----------



## mylo (26. Dezember 2009)

ne dass rainer ein neues in der pipeline hat


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)

weis jemand ob es im wald noch glatt ist wie letzte woche????


----------



## Schaaf (2. Januar 2010)

HAHAHAHH geh doch kucken mann


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)

von mir bis zum wald sind es schon par höhenmeter und ich hab keine lust mich da hoch zu pumpen und zu sehen das es glatt ist und ich dan wider nachhause fahre


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Januar 2010)

hält fit


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)

ist es glatt ja oder nein????


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung, von mir aus ist es noch weiter, wäre fair wenn du gucken gehen würdest


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)

du fährst aber mit dem auto bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Januar 2010)

nö, im moment sitz ich hier


----------



## Schaaf (2. Januar 2010)

Die Satzstellung üben wir nochmal und nein man fährt mit seinem Downhiller zum trail. Man fährt nur mit dem Auto zu anderen Strecken und Bikeparks


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)




----------



## Schaaf (2. Januar 2010)

ja los fahr doch. Ich bin vorhin auch zur Bank und wollte meine Wellgo Mg1 mit Titanachse kaufen und die überweisung machen und was war? Karte abgelaufen und die neue nicht dabei...SACHEN GIBTS


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)

du hast wirklich nichts besseres zu tun als hier reinzuschreiben


----------



## Schaaf (2. Januar 2010)

und du hast nichts besseres zu tun als vorm pc zu sitzen und darauf zu warten das einer für dich fährt oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (2. Januar 2010)

In meiner Badewanne war's eben auch glatt.


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> und du hast nichts besseres zu tun als vorm pc zu sitzen und darauf zu warten das einer für dich fährt oder was?


 
nein ich will nur wissen ob jemand da war und mir sagen kann ob es da noch glatt ist


----------



## Schaaf (2. Januar 2010)

Nein, sonst hätte ja jemand was gesagt


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> nein ich will nur wissen ob jemand da war und mir sagen kann ob es da noch glatt ist



also jungens...
ich war heut CC-tour quer durchn wald drehen. es ist NICHT mehr glatt, nur noch schnee. also kein problem zu fahren.

das mit der karte is mir heut auch passiert  abgelaufen, musste alles im soppamarkt liegen lassen und erstmal neue karte holen, top.


----------



## Tom Servo (2. Januar 2010)

War ich ja nicht alleine. In der Post lag aber auch noch keine Neue.


----------



## atha58 (2. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> also jungens...
> ich war heut CC-tour quer durchn wald drehen. es ist NICHT mehr glatt, nur noch schnee. also kein problem zu fahren.
> 
> das mit der karte is mir heut auch passiert  abgelaufen, musste alles im soppamarkt liegen lassen und erstmal neue karte holen, top.


 
danke


----------



## joasn (12. Januar 2010)

hey leuz ich verkaufe meinen freerider 
http://joeiii-checka.bei-uns.de/
schreibt mir einfach mal oder ruft mich an unter 01606624958


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

Bikemarkt ist woanders, aber nicht hier. Beitrag gemeldet!


----------



## joasn (12. Januar 2010)

Opfer!


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn du Interesse daran hast, keine Verwarnung zu bekommen biste jetzt ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. Januar 2010)

was gehtn hier ab?


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

Ach der Thread sollte 10 von 5 Sternen bekommen.
Ich muss immer lachen wenn ich sehe das der Thread wieder in meiner Liste auftaucht!


----------



## joasn (12. Januar 2010)

verwarnung und dann soll ich heulen oder was??? - alter was geht mit deim leben ej


----------



## atha58 (12. Januar 2010)

uhhhh das wird ein diss battle gegen joasn und schaaf


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

Mach doch was du willst


----------



## atha58 (12. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ach der Thread sollte 10 von 5 Sternen bekommen


 
genau richtig


----------



## basmati (12. Januar 2010)

määh


----------



## Tom Servo (13. Januar 2010)

Alter, da hab ich mal drei Tage kein Internet, da geht die Post ab.


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Stimmt doch garnich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0ker_mtb (13. Januar 2010)

Hier wird nur gemääht


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

määähhh


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Januar 2010)

Könnt ihr zwei Degenerierten nicht woanders spielen gehen?


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

atha sollte sich mal eher um ein Bike kümmern...


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

aus dem bike wird wahrscheinlich nichts dieses jahr,weil letzte woche wurde unser auto gestohlen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. Januar 2010)

dann brauchste ja jetzt erst recht ein fortbewegungsmittel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

ja ein auto und kein fahrrad


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

wofür das Auto oh mein gott...


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

keine lust auf bus fahren oder zu fuß


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

verwöhntes Kind...


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

was??????????????????
wen ich verwöhnt wäre hätte ich schon längst mein dh bike


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

doch kein fully?


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

ein fully ist das gleiche wie ein dh bike


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Woooho immerhin eins gelernt. Warum kannst du dir kein Bike kaufen, wenn deine Eltern das Auto unabhängig von deinem Kontostand kaufen?


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

weil ich kein konto habe


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

du hast also 0â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

ja leider gottes


----------



## Holger78 (13. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> du hast also 0



gehst schon ganz schön unter die gürtellinie, alter...
haste echt nix besseres zu tun


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich geheult das war nur so ne emotion die dazu passt keine sorge holger


----------



## maxxmaxx (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr wirklich solche Langeweile habt, dass ihr euch hier jeden Tag dissen müsst, dann spielt doch lieber mal irgendwelche Online Spiele...

Super schwieriges Spiel


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Holger78 schrieb:


> gehst schon ganz schön unter die gürtellinie, alter...



Wie hast du es verstanden? 
Es ist Fakt. Ich bin nur überrascht, wie seine Eltern sein Taschengeld oder sonstiges Geld unter ihr eigenes mischen. Ich würde verrückt werden.
Woher soll der gute denn wissen ob er sich mal dies oder das kaufen kann?


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wirklich solche Langeweile habt, dass ihr euch hier jeden Tag dissen müsst, dann spielt doch lieber mal irgendwelche Online Spiele...
> 
> Super schwieriges Spiel



Schon gespielt, der Zombie kam.


----------



## atha58 (13. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Wie hast du es verstanden?
> Es ist Fakt. Ich bin nur überrascht, wie seine Eltern sein Taschengeld oder sonstiges Geld unter ihr eigenes mischen. Ich würde verrückt werden.
> Woher soll der gute denn wissen ob er sich mal dies oder das kaufen kann?


 
ich kann mir ja was kaufen z.b ein pc spiel oder so aber kein fahrrad für 1500euro


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

ja da ist das Problem. Was kleines geht immer mal. Dann kaufst du dir 1 Jahr lang NICHTS. Dann willst du sowas und dann heisst es..."du hast dir doch erst letztens..öhh....öhhh.*kein argument einfall* was ganz teures gekauft"...


----------



## Holger78 (13. Januar 2010)

schaaf:
ich mag die art und weise nicht wie du mit atha umgehst.
geht dich doch nen feuchten kehricht an.
zu deiner eigenen belustigung spielst du hier mal den disser mal den altklugen.
find ich nicht in ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Holger78 schrieb:


> schaaf:
> ich mag die art und weise nicht wie du mit atha umgehst.
> geht dich doch nen feuchten kehricht an.
> zu deiner eigenen belustigung spielst du hier mal den disser mal den altklugen.
> find ich nicht in ordnung.



Die großen Fressen die kleinen. So ist es....
Ich habe auch kein Interesse an seinem Kontostand, wollte nur mal allgemein ein Statement darüber abgeben das es nicht gut ist wenn er kein eigenes Konto hat. Es kostet für Leute, die unter 18 sind, noch nichts. Daher ist das keine große Sache und er kann das Geld SICHER sparen.


----------



## basmati (13. Januar 2010)

Holger meint glaub ich eher, dass du echt zu jedem scheiß was zu sagen hast!
Ich frag mich, wieso ich dass überhaupt lese!


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Lass mich doch


----------



## basmati (13. Januar 2010)

ja viel spaß noch


----------



## Holger78 (13. Januar 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich geheult das war nur so ne emotion die dazu passt keine sorge holger



manchmal raff ich dich nich wirklich - aber irgendwie biste schon cool find ich


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Januar 2010)

So, Schaaf ist beim Mod gemeldet. Ich finde diese Umgangsformen auch nicht inordnung, ich hoffe das die gesammte beitragsreihe gelöscht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Mimimimimi das einzige was gemein war, ist die Frage mit dem Fully. Und sollen 0â¬ eine Beleidigung sein?


----------



## joasn (13. Januar 2010)

also obwohl ich noch beleidigt bin weil mich das schaaf gedisst hat finde ich trozdem dass ihr n bischen übertreibt er hat ihn ja nur nach dem konto gefragt und nicht ob er schwul ist!


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Ich versteh den Wirbel nicht...
schreibst du grade vom Account eines Kumpels? 

ach ps. wo hab ich dich gedisst?


----------



## joasn (13. Januar 2010)

ne wieso?


----------



## Schaaf (13. Januar 2010)

Weil du geschreiben hast das ICH DICH gedisst haben soll. Wo wie was?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. Januar 2010)

Leute, könnt ihr den Quatsch nicht auch in ICQ oder sonstwo klären?

Da dieser Thread mittlerweile akut sinnfrei ist und ich wenig motiviert bin hier durch die Seiten zu fegen und einen Großteil der Beiträge zu löschen, schließe ich das Thema.
Schaaf, poste doch nicht so furchtbar viel offtopic in diesen thread, ich glaube das würde der Großteil der User hier begrüßen. Und der Rest der User sollte auf solche Beiträge einfach nicht einsteigen und schon gibts etwas mehr Ruhe.

in diesem Sinne

-closed-

edit: für die Zukunft...es gibt da so einen kleinen Melde-Button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 unter jedem Avatar. Das Melden über diesen Button macht es uns Moderatoren eine ganze Ecke einfacher den gemeldeten Beitrag/Thread zu finden.


----------

